# Lindsey Lohan as Marylin Monroe!? NSFW!!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 19, 2008)

I think its gross.. Who thought Lindsey Lohan would make a good Marylin Monroe?!!? they need a kick in the face. .. 

Theres naked pics so Not safe for work

Linsdey Lohan as Marylin Monroe


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I thought this was crazy too when I heard it on the today show. How did this even come about? She has nothing to relate to Marilyn.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 19, 2008)

Why not just pose for Playboy and get more $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am really surprised and not sure what brought all this on?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 19, 2008)

except for maybe her drug use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah its really weird. I mean. there are so many other celebs out there that would have made a much better Marylin.


----------



## gatsby (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn, that girl is a hot mess :S which makes me so sad, because I have this weird sort of affection for her and I keep hoping she'll grow out of it...
she looks nothing like Marilyn Monroe at all, their personalities have very little in common, and HER SKIN LOOKS AWFUL.

[/judgmental]


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Why not just pose for Playboy and get more $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am really surprised and not sure what brought all this on?_

 
Can we say "Comeback"?


----------



## nenebird (Feb 19, 2008)

isn't it amazing that every screwed up Hollywood no talent thinks they are Marilyn Monroe? 

amazing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I laughed at the one with the scarf over the head and face.  It looked ridiculous.  It was like -- I got a bad blond wig on my head, a scarf on my face, and some boobs showing- sooooooooo that must = Marilyn Monroe.  Uh, NO!


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2008)

She's always liked to take naughty pictures. Her boobs are, well perfect.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 19, 2008)

Were Marilyn's boobs so..saggy?

haha. im sorrrrry. ...lol.. but she is NO where near Marilyn worthy!!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 19, 2008)

She has great boobs ...but I don't think these are necessarily the most flattering overall pictures of LL.  She is a beautiful girl but the whole marilyn look on her is just wrong. 

ANyway Im not sure what the point of the pictures where ..some kind of ART ? in relation to Marilyn Monroe ..heh I think there are more suitable monroeesque celebreties out there.

I like lindsay and i like britney ...i route for these poor lost girls ..heh I hope that they will turn around and be the loveable Lindsay and britney i remeber of like 5 years ago hehe..

anyway yeah not the best pics of lilo even though her boobs look great=P


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Her breasts are sagging. All that weight loss and gain have taken a toll.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 19, 2008)

She's totally wrong for this.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 19, 2008)

In my opinion, Christina Aguilera would have made a way better Marilyn Monroe.

As would Gwen Stefani.

Not Lohan.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh you girls are too critical of a 21 year old girl.  She looks great, her freckles are natural, they didn't try to cover it up, what's wrong with that?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_In my opinion, Christina Aguilera would have made a way better Marilyn Monroe.

As would Gwen Stefani.

Not Lohan._

 
you took the words out of my mouth. as soon as i saw this post i was gonna say they shoulda used my girl christina aguilera!! lol


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Oh you girls are too critical of a 21 year old girl.  She looks great, her freckles are natural, they didn't try to cover it up, what's wrong with that?_

 
Shes 21! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she looks a lot older... I guess substance abuse will do that to you.

I love freckles, but unfortunately hers aren't 'natural' per se - she has very, very sun damaged skin. Check out the tone, its uneven, patchy, with remnants of fake tan... that too can make a person look more 'aged'.

Must say though, her body is fantastic!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Oh you girls are too critical of a 21 year old girl.  She looks great, her freckles are natural, they didn't try to cover it up, what's wrong with that?_

 
Theres nothing with her body. Thats not what I was saying. 

She just ISN'T a good Marylin Monroe. .. at all. I just think shes the last person id want to portray marylin.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 19, 2008)

She doesn't make a very good Marilyn Monroe.

I don't think her boobs are that saggy though. They are teardrop shaped.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Her body is way too thin to be a good Marilyn. 
I didn't like this shoot at all.. I don't think she's very pretty, to be honest.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Strictly rhetorical, but why can't dead people just stay......dead?


----------



## captodometer (Feb 19, 2008)

Freckles and age spots are pretty much one and the same; they signify sun damaged skin.  Freckles are basically due to sun exposure in early childhood; few people are actually born with them.  And age spots are basically the result of adolescent and adult sun exposure.

Lindsay has a combination of both.  She's looking pretty damn crispy, and closer to 41 than 21.  And the drugs/alcohol/cigarettes/eating disorders haven't helped either.  If she doesn't get her act together, she's going to look 60 by the time she's 35, if she even manages to live that long.

We all basically look the way that our genes say that we will look, but our personal choices do influence the ultimate outcome.  And this poor girl has blown it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Lindsay has a combination of both. She's looking pretty damn crispy, and closer to 41 than 21. And the drugs/alcohol/cigarettes/eating disorders haven't helped either. If she doesn't get her act together, she's going to look 60 by the time she's 35, if she even manages to live that long.
._

 
I agree. She looks much older and is very unhealthy looking.
Freckles on the body kind of freak me out.


----------



## frocher (Feb 19, 2008)

.......


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think she portrays marylin at all and she's not very pretty either.


----------



## Nicolah (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't like it at all.


----------



## ambethoney (Feb 19, 2008)

so does anyone else think her boobs are WAY too big for her body?

my votes for better marilyn are scarjo and christina aguleria-
both are far more marilyn-looking, not to mention better role models


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2008)

Personally I don't mind Lohan as a choice. Honestly Marylin Monroe was never one of my icons or hero's so it's just not a big deal. I'm wondering if the magazine approached Lohan to do the shoot or if she approached them, begging for some work to pay for her debts and blow. Maybe Christina, Gwen and Scarlett had better things to do (such as _real_ jobs) then pose for some mediocre photos and Lohan was the only one free. What's the point of copying the same photo shoot anyway?? Doesn't anyone have original ideas these days? 

And this is no where near as bad as Jennifer Love Hewitt as the eternal Audrey Hepburn... =/ That was just pure, undiluted evil I say!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 19, 2008)

Lets hope she doesn't end up the same way as marilyn. The first pic is lovely but the 3rd black and white one is a like one of the lights that show off all the sun damage. If her breasts are saggy as people say then im in big trouble!!!!


----------



## liv (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_In my opinion, Christina Aguilera would have made a way better Marilyn Monroe.

As would Gwen Stefani.

Not Lohan._

 
I'm not a huge fan, but I know Lohan is a big fanboy of sorts of MM (she bought her old apartment a while back), so I can see why she JUMPED at this.   She has a nice figure, and her boobs look REAL. REAL LARGER BOOBS SAG.  Sure some women's do so more or less than others, but I think it's better than that bolted onto the chest grapefruit look.  Sorry people.  That's gravity for you, she's a bitch sometimes. 
Her face looks rough for a 21 year old.  Stop drinking, doing drugs, tanning and smoking, LL.  You're going to look like an old dried up leather sack.  

About Christina, I think her new image of retro glam fits, but I really really despise her fake boobs.  They are awful, overpower her frame, and she looked better and more in proportion with her natural breasts.  For that reason alone, I wouldn't want to see her naked a la Marilyn.  

I've always thought Scarlett Johansson was reminiscent of MM, but I'm generally not a fan of copycat photoshoots like this, even when it is with the original photographer.


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think LL can hold a candle to MM.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 19, 2008)

she is a beauty...why is everyone outraged? it's just a photo shoot! marilyn was just as effed up/drug addicted anyway, & hardly professional for most of her career


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Feb 19, 2008)

its almost an insult to marilyn...she will NEVER compare!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 19, 2008)

i must be the only one who doesnt think marilyn was ALL that


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

^No, you're not....

And, allow me to clarify about the saggy breasts comment. For a woman of 21, her breasts appear older and more "mature". Maybe she did have a boob job and changed her mind, because all that "under cleavage" (at 21) is somewhat suspect. Hell, we know she doesn't have the typical diet of these girls who are running around with 40 GG breasts. They don't look bad head on, but from the side.....DAMN!


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm 21, I have DDs, real ones, my boobs look just the same as hers, are you all gonna tell me I have saggy boobs??  That's what big, natural boobs LOOK like ladies.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you gonna tell me she's a natural DD?!?!? Please!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm saying. The rest of her body is entirely too cracked out for all of her weight to be in her tits. 
Those things are NOT real. They aren't huge implants, but think Gisele. Hers aren't real either. They're just a smaller size and naturally placed. 
Sorry Lindsay, I've looked at a lot of tits, and until I get to actually grope and shake yours, and shine a flashlight on them (fake tits glow when you do that), I'm saying fake.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 19, 2008)

she looks horrid like not even kidding. she looks aged and ragged nothing like marilyn. slide #4 is the worst out of the bunch


----------



## frocher (Feb 19, 2008)

......


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

mhmm. Take a fake boob, particularly one that's over the muscle, and take a mini mag light and place the light under the nipple then turn it on.


The boobie looks like a Glow Worm's head.


It's not that way (obviously) with the silicone gel implants (the gummi bear ones) but I've done that with three or four sets of fake boobies and it's always amazed the owner.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 19, 2008)

besides the fact she is noo marylin, this is just wrong and she looks horrible in that wig, the picks have no artistic quality what -so -ever and look so ridiculous and lame

ps. her boobs are NOT perfect to be showing them off like that


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

In regard to her breasts, I vote they are fake breasts and I vote they aren't her first set.   They have evolved.  She likes this set and has felt they were camera ready perfect.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 19, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with these smileys!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the fake Marilyn look makes her look a bit drag-ish... maybe it's just me!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_mhmm. Take a fake boob, particularly one that's over the muscle, and take a mini mag light and place the light under the nipple then turn it on.


The boobie looks like a Glow Worm's head.


It's not that way (obviously) with the silicone gel implants (the gummi bear ones) but I've done that with three or four sets of fake boobies and it's always amazed the owner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! I will pass that along to my friends.  I know about 50 women off the top of my head with fake boobs.  I am happy with my normal uprights.   No glow deals, just the real deal.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_mhmm. Take a fake boob, particularly one that's over the muscle, and take a mini mag light and place the light under the nipple then turn it on.


The boobie looks like a Glow Worm's head.


It's not that way (obviously) with the silicone gel implants (the gummi bear ones) but I've done that with three or four sets of fake boobies and it's always amazed the owner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My GOD, woman!! You are just a nugget of info! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

If they're submuscular, a brighter light will have to be used. 
Some people say they can't make it work, but it's always been pretty easy for me.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmer you have now given me a strong urge to go out there and start shining on other peoples' tits *falls over laughing.. When I read that the blueberry shot outta my mouth and onto my screen.. totally not cool lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Shimmer you have now given me a strong urge to go out there and start shining on other peoples' tits *falls over laughing.. When I read that the blueberry shot outta my mouth and onto my screen.. totally not cool lol_

 





  Checking to see what type of flashlights are in the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's for those friends that claim they have those REAL ones that look coconuts.  Okay, "Are you ready for the Shimmer flashlight test?"


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_I'm 21, I have DDs, real ones, my boobs look just the same as hers, are you all gonna tell me I have saggy boobs??  That's what big, natural boobs LOOK like ladies._

 
Thank you!!! I'm 22 and have natural 38Fs. They are the same shape as hers. I get tired of hearing people look at breasts that look like that and saying "eww, omg, it's saggy!"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 19, 2008)

her boobs look big on one of the first few pictures. but then in slide 6 all you see is a nipple. weird....

this is horrible. i don't like it at all.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 19, 2008)

She doesn't look 21 at all in these. She's a couple of months younger than I am and she looks twenty years older than me, too. 

She looks like someone's forty-something mom who smokes at least two packs a day and is trying to take "arty" nudies (and put them on the internet). If anything, these pictures would serve as a good PSA for not doing drugs. 

Girl's a not-so-hot mess.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2008)

It's been said she has had several augmentations over the years and i'm not surprised, nearly everyone in the entertainment business has had breast work done.
I think what New York magazine was doing here is showing the similarities in two people's lives that were trainwrecks. Ultimately one died of an overdose so i see it as some kind of foreshadowing.  I don't think Lindsay was smart enough to get that part though.  It's kind of insulting.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Thank you!!! I'm 22 and have natural 38Fs. They are the same shape as hers. I get tired of hearing people look at breasts that look like that and saying "eww, omg, it's saggy!"_

 
Seriously, it's called gravity.  Those things we carry around are not filled with air they are heavy!  Just because they aren't pushed up in your face doesn't mean we don't have great racks!! lol


----------



## charlie2504 (Feb 19, 2008)

Personnally I think she's not the best choice, a pretty girl  but she's too skiny to be ''a Marilyn'', her hips looks like boy's hips.   MM had CURVES! and real boobs (I think so?)...It's true that she's looking older than 21, damages of a wild life I guess...


----------



## Divinity (Feb 19, 2008)

Why are we all focused on her boobs and her age?  To me, that has nothing to do with why she makes a crappy Marilyn.  I'm guessing she got to do the shoot because Marilyn is her icon.  Weak.  It would mean more if she were ASKED to do the shoot because they WANTED her for the part.  There's reason 1 for my dislike of this.  Reason 2 is I don't think she is all that talented.  HUGE kudos for getting her act together and going to rehab.  But look at her movies and listen to her records.  No unique qualities at all, okay besides the looks as she is beautiful.  I can't take her seriously or call her an artist because her work is so...Brooke Hogan, if you will; doing overdone pop songs and playing the same ditzy characters in movies.  They ARE good pictures, though.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Feb 19, 2008)

*WTF! This is just WRONG! Marilyn Monroe was a classy women. LL just makes these pictures look TRASHY! And not to mention, dirty! Yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*This is not right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Ugggggh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

That's actually incorrect, she really wasn't classy. She was a promiscuous drug addled addict, she was just more discrete than Lohan is.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I feel the reason why people may focus on the breasts is because they are out there for judgment in some of these pictures.  If you have your nipple right up to the camera in a picture--ah-- people are going to have their own opinion on those boobs. Nudity is apart of these pictures.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

I never thought in a million years that one day I'd see LL's breasts. C'mon... the Parent Trap? Get A Clue? I tought of those movies when I saw these photos. And I'm eally not impressed by them.
And regarding the breast issue... I'm 16 and I've had breasts since I was 9. I'm a 32G. Mine look pretty similar to hers. If those are implants, the doctor did a pretty good job.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's actually incorrect, she really wasn't classy. She was a promiscuous drug addled addict, she was just more discrete than Lohan is._

 
So many people think she's classy. I don't think she's classy at all.

I don't like Marilyn Monroe.
I don't like Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_ps. her boobs are NOT perfect to be showing them off like that_

 
So because someone doesn't have "perfect" boobs they shouldn't show them off?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm sorry people, but unless you really know all about Marilyn Monroe please don't call her names!  In the era she was brought up in she was taken advantage of, used for her beauty, and made to be something she wasn't

If you know anything about her at all you know she didn't kill herself, KENNEDY and his buddies did. It was well known he used women for whatever he wanted.  How about allowing her to die...not calling for an ambulance till way later when "the guys" had a chance to clean up any evidence of who was there!  

She was a pawn.... she had no idea what she was getting in to at her age and at that time.  She was BORN IN 1926 PEOPLE!!!!!!  Think about it! 
She DIED in 1962 before some of you were even BORN!  She died at the age of 36 !  She didn't even have a life.........

Why do you think she is an ICON to this day!


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_she is a beauty...why is everyone outraged? it's just a photo shoot! marilyn was just as effed up/drug addicted anyway, & hardly professional for most of her career_

 
Hehe thats where the similarities lie between LL and MM. Come to think of it, the photoshoot was pretty appropriate then!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 19, 2008)

FlaLadyB said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm sorry people, but unless you really know all about Marilyn Monroe please don't call her names!  In the era she was brought up in she was taken advantage of, used for her beauty, and made to be something she wasn't
> 
> ...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Hehe thats where the similarities lie between LL and MM. Come to think of it, the photoshoot was pretty appropriate then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NO.. there are NO similarities between the two.. LL is just trying to look like an icon of long ago.. as have many others.  THAT's all. 

There was no .. awww. put her in rehab.. and then watch her go out and do it all again. Times were all different then. The drugs we have today did not even exist nor did the use of them.  

The photo shoot was ..again.. as many have...trying to achieve the "look" that Marilyn had..not her lifestyle.  LL lifestyle and Marilyns have NO connection.  Do your homework people.....instead of just saying things


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 19, 2008)

being NIEVE is part of Marilyns upbringing. She did NOT come from a high end home and just get pushed in to being in films or anything. She DIED from an overdose of sleeping pills...from despression and being forced and warned not to tell anything that she knew about the Kennedys. You can say that is all speculation, but read the reality parts and who she called, and who showed up at her house and who didnt call anyone for hours.  You know..just end the comparison to MM right now. 

LL is NOTHING compared to Marilyn........grow up


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_being NIEVE is part of Marilyns upbringing. She did NOT come from a high end home and just get pushed in to being in films or anything._

 
And I didn't come from a high-end home, either.  Lots of people in my high school did drugs, and I was VERY naive at that time.  But that didn't stop me from educating myself and taking a different path.

LL is headed down a similar path.  She was "pushed" into Hollywood at a young, naive age and has since chosen to head down a path that may very well lead to tragedy.

I don't think anyone here is saying that LL embodies all that MM was.  It's just been noted that many stages of their lives are eerily similar and LL may very well end up like MM did...dead at an early age.  There's really no need to get all worked up about this.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2008)

no, i think marilyn knew what she was doing right up to the point when she died.
lindsay on the other hand hasn't made a calculated step in years.


----------



## frocher (Feb 19, 2008)

.......


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_being NIEVE is part of Marilyns upbringing. She did NOT come from a high end home and just get pushed in to being in films or anything. *She DIED from an overdose of sleeping pills*...from despression and being forced and warned not to tell anything that she knew about the Kennedys. You can say that is all speculation, but read the reality parts and who she called, and who showed up at her house and who didnt call anyone for hours.  You know..just end the comparison to MM right now. 

LL is NOTHING compared to Marilyn........grow up_

 
Didn't you just say the Kennedys had her killed? idgi.



Marilyn Monroe _was_ promiscuous. Naive or not, she was drug addled and addicted. She had serious issues with lots of different things, but idolizing her isn't exactly looking up to the best example.


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 19, 2008)

I like LL and I do think that she can be a pretty girl, but like most of you have said, these pictures don't do her justice. 
I do think that her boobs are super gorgeous though. Eh.... i dunno why she did this. Personally I don't like these pics of her...


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Lindsay is a beautiful woman...   I think she looks pretty in the photos. It's awesome that she gets a chance to pay homage to someone that she really idolizes.  I think her breasts are beautiful, and she has nothing to be ashamed of.  
If paparazzi was following any of us around constantly I'm sure that not one person would come out smelling like roses. When I was younger, I  had many a drunken night that I made a complete ass out of myself, tried drugs, had flings... not a big deal right??? We've all done it, at least part of it...  only we bitch and complain and judge her for her mistakes... she's young, one day she will look back and think to herself... damn, I wish I would have had more sense, until then, let her do her...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Why do these threads always turn into a "None-of-us-are-perfect" thread? None of us are, and having it pointed out is the risk you take when you put yourself in a fishbowl/spotlight. It's a moot point to talk about all the pressure she's under because for every Britney, Lindsey and Paris, there's a dime a dozen other celebs who have it just as bad and they are not cracking under pressure.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Why do these threads always turn into a "None-of-us-are-perfect" thread? None of us are, and having it pointed out is the risk you take when you put yourself in a fishbowl/spotlight. It's a moot point to talk about all the pressure she's under because for every Britney, Lindsey and Paris, there's a dime a dozen other celebs who have it just as bad and they are not cracking under pressure._

 
Exactly, there are plenty of other celebs, such as Natalie Portman and Reese Witherspoon, who deal with the pressures of being in the spotlight in a much more productive manner.  They haven't been to rehab, they haven't flashed their vaginas.  They're just as famous (if not more), and yet somehow, they've found a way to rise above and live as normal life as possible.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought these pictures were so tacky. She looks nothing like Marilyn Monroe. Her body is obviously quite nice but she just doesn't resemble Marilyn to me. 

These pictures do not seem artistic to me in the slightest- they seem like a well-timed publicity stunt by young woman who, at age 21, is a washed-up has-been with a designer clothing habit to support.

I just don't understand why anyone likes Lindsay at all. I don't think she has any talent whatsoever. She made a movie when she was 8 where she played twins and then she made a movie when she was 17 about bitchy teenage girls. What a stretch. Any movie I've seen her in has been too terrible to continue watching and I seem to recall that all of her recent movies have bombed. I don't think she's doing anything for employment now either.

Her family is pure trash- her mother acts like a madam and her father is an animal. She and her sister look twice their natural ages, if not older. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 20, 2008)

These threads probably turn into "none of us are perfect" threads because the whole judgmental thing gets OLD!!!  
What could homegirl possibly do to gain your respect???  Nothing, you have already judged her for what the media has told you she is...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_These threads probably turn into "none of us are perfect" threads because the whole judgmental thing gets OLD!!!_

 
Welcome to messageboards 101. Topics are posted, opinions are given.....over and over and over....

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_What could homegirl possibly do to gain your respect???  Nothing, you have already judged her for what the media has told you she is..._

 
Why are we respecting her again? Other than the fact that she's a human being, am I supposed to bow at her feet and kiss her ass? She's done music and movies. It's not like she freed slaves or ended a war. Good Lord....


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_What could homegirl possibly do to gain your respect??? Nothing, you have already judged her for what the media has told you she is..._

 
Well, for starters, she could wear panties...


----------



## Janice (Feb 20, 2008)

Dina Lohan on the Lindsey as Marilyn photo shoot

 Quote:

  "It was very tastefully done. I respect the photographer as an artist, so I look at them artistically. For him to call Lindsay 46 years later and to say can you recreate these photos is an honor. I looked at it as art, and as Lindsay doing a character. So I don't look at them like it's Playboy; she was being a character. So if you look at it that way, you can look at it as a mother. Trust me, I wouldn't have sent my 14-year-old to the set [if the shoot was in bad taste]. And obviously Lindsay wouldn't do anything with her sister there, that was risqué. Lindsay was very excited when she first got the phone call. Of course we talked about how they would be done. Lindsay said, 'Mommy, I'm never going to get this opportunity to do it again.' She was very thankful she was asked. She's always loved Marilyn," Dina says. "For Christmas, my girlfriends even gave her a Marilyn cookie jar. I think there's a sadness that Lindsay feels for Marilyn. Lindsay really saw it as a gift back to someone. Lindsay did 250 crunches before because she was nervous since she had never done anything like that before."


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_mhmm. Take a fake boob, particularly one that's over the muscle, and take a mini mag light and place the light under the nipple then turn it on.


The boobie looks like a Glow Worm's head.


It's not that way (obviously) with the silicone gel implants (the gummi bear ones) but I've done that with three or four sets of fake boobies and it's always amazed the owner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Shimmer, you never crease to amaze me! You are a truly a woman of many hidden talents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they are fake, then whoever did them did a pretty good job cuz they look so real to me. Although the disporportion of her body did make me wonder - I mean the rest of her body is thin and she's got no hips but the boobs! They are abundant! Also I thought her nipples were kinda out of proportion too...sorry, I am obsessed with boobs I know!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starbright211* 

 
_These threads probably turn into "none of us are perfect" threads because the whole judgmental thing gets OLD!!!  
What could homegirl possibly do to gain your respect???  Nothing, you have already judged her for what the media has told you she is..._

 
The 'media' didn't tell her to flash her pikachu. 
The 'media' didn't tell her to fall into the car cyanotic with her drug dealer driving.
The 'media' didn't tell her to make a mockery of rehab.

When I think drug addled untalented pimped out starlets, the 'media' isn't who pops into my head. 





But Lindsay Lohan is.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 20, 2008)

I think she looks hot! And so what she chose or someone chose her to do Marilyn Monroe in a shoot. WHO really cares? WHY do you care. HOW has your life changed? Seriously. And who cares, who cares, who cares.


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

  Welcome to messageboards 101. Topics are posted, opinions are given.....over and over and over....  
 
love the sarcasm...  Thanks.


 Quote:

  Why are we respecting her again? Other than the fact that she's a human being, am I supposed to bow at her feet and kiss her ass? She's done music and movies. It's not like she freed slaves or ended a war. Good Lord....  
 
Aren't we just full of dramatics tonight???  It's merely a difference of opinion, it's not all that drastic. 

I still think she looks beautiful in the photos.  It just seems to me that ya'll are basing whether she looks good in the photos on her personal choices.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 20, 2008)

oh look what this poor photo shoot did to us!


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_NO.. there are NO similarities between the two.. LL is just trying to look like an icon of long ago.. as have many others.  THAT's all. 

Do your homework people.....instead of just saying things_

 
You cannot dismiss that they both were (maybe one still is) user/s of narcotics.

Fact: MM died of an overdose of sleeping pills - you yourself stated that. There were also many reports of her suffering drug addiction after her marriage to Joe Dimaggio.

Fact: LL has been captured with narcotics and has been treated for drug addiction.

I could not care less if drugs that are abused are legal or not. Take Oxycontin abuse, for example.

Finally, since MM did commit suicide, then that, in my opinion, does not make her a good role model to anyone, and why her legacy still carries on like it does, is beyond me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 20, 2008)

you guys are really taking this whole thing seriously.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_In my opinion, Christina Aguilera would have made a way better Marilyn Monroe.

As would Gwen Stefani.

Not Lohan._

 
yea i would have totally would have loved it if Christina Augilera went up and did that cuz lately shes been sporting the older, glamourous look. 

but lohan?? com`on. !! dont get me wrong, shes pretty (w the exception of her saggy boobies) but if it wasnt for all the drugs, and the bad reputation she has, i would really like her alot more.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 20, 2008)

Except for her breasts, everything about her body looks too boyish to even compare to Marilyn Monroe's.  She's not voluptuous at all.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2008)

i thought lindsay boobs look good, i also dont think those were the best photo shoot she has ever done, shes had better, i also think her body looks better than marilyn, but thats my opinion.
btw,i feel sorry for the chica than shines a light in my face or tits


----------



## Willa (Feb 20, 2008)

I honestly didnt read the whole thread, but I just wanted to say that after seing negative comments on these pictures, I was a little mad. (On a livejournal community)

I mean...
People were actually saying that she has an ugly body, and very mean comments on her breast and her curves...

They should sometimes look at themselves before making any comments on other. Maybe its jealousy, or pure evilness... I don't know but it s*cks!

Yeah, the girl is an addict
So what?
I am too, food is my drug
Will they start on my case then?
Bllehhhhh

Lindsay, you are pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i thought lindsay boobs look good, i also dont think those were the best photo shoot she has ever done, shes had better, i also think her body looks better than marilyn, but thats my opinion.
btw,i feel sorry for the chica than shines a light in my face or tits_

 
Mag lights hurt when the wielder of said light clocks and offender in the face with them.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Just an aside:
I think her boobs are fantastic, I just  think they're fake. I don't think they're saggy or gross and I am in love with her nipples.



I just think she and her mother are trash, and her sister is on the same path.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sure I'll get the rotten tomatoes thrown at me once I state my opinion but....

Ok I am guilty of it. I thought she looked yucky in these pics, but now people are calling LL and co trashy, etc. Who the hell are we to judge????? We're trashy is our own damn ways!

Here were are pointing out imperfections on LL, yet we are the ones always whining saying models and actresses are too perfect and airbrushed to compete with. WTF?

Sure there are other actresses/models who could have done this job, but it does showcase LL in a different light. It was a shoot that was in taste. it wasnt like her vag was showing while she was coming out of a limo 10 times a-la briteny spears. I know LL isn't perfect, but damn...it's her way of  being an artist. 

We would hate it if she came on and talked shit to us about our "art" (makeup). I think everyone who is being nasty needs to chill out! Or at least allow people to state their opinions without being burned at the stake!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

It was my impression that the people who were being criticized for their opinions initially are the ones who think LL and MM aren't comparable, with the 'fans' getting upset about criticism thrown LL or MM's way.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I honestly don't understand the allure, whether real or imagined of either LL OR MM. Sure Marilyn Monroe was pretty but unfortunately she's probably to blame for the stereotypical "dumb blonde". I've read and seen interviews from when she was alive and she was hardly brilliant or even deep. IMHO, she was shallow, vain and stupid enough to allow herself to be taken so advantage of. C'mon she was 36 years old when she died, old enough to know better.  I've never understood why she's considered to be the epitome of Hollywood glamor. Instead, I think she's the epitome of a Hollywood train wreck. The real glamor of old Hollywood is better personified by the likes of Audrey and Katherine Hepburn. 

As far as Lindsay Lohan goes, I don't understand her allure either; never mind the train wreck, I'm talking about her movies and photos. She's not that great an actress nor is she pretty. She's a better poster child for how NOT to behave and now NOT to spend too much time in a tanning bed or under the sun. All those freckles, hyperpigmentatin and wrinkles look horrible. Glamorous she is NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are far more glamorous and productive stars today. Gwen Stefani, a singer who turned into a fashion designer. Her line of clothing will likely be remembered far longer than her music. Angelina Jolie, who started out kind of wild but redeemed herself as she matured. Her philanthropy and good causes she supports actually makes Angeline worthy of a role model far beyond the boundaries of a mere pretty face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For true hollywood glamour, forget about the Paris, Lindsey and Britney ratty pack and look to the likes of Natalie Portman; an excellant actress whose understated and natural beauty is the epitome of elegance.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 20, 2008)

i liked them...her boobs look real and they look good i got huge boobs and mine are saggy then too i guess....i think her breast look that way only because her posture is horrible...the only issue i have with ll is she thinks her talent far exceeds what it really is if she would come back down to reality and be a little more humble i'm pretty sure she would get better parts and not over act all the time....

i laughed at the conspiracy theory about mm

i for one am glad aguilera wasn't asked she is aight but nothing to call home about she wears so much makup and always looks like she has a film of dirt on her in the caribbean we call it duttiness ewww....

but scarlett would have been an awesome choice but i just <3 her...but someone mentioned they had better things to do which was probably right


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_you took the words out of my mouth. as soon as i saw this post i was gonna say they shoulda used my girl christina aguilera!! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! She would be a perfect Monroe because she just had a baby so she would be around the size Monroe actually was (size 12?) and with the boobs! lol


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Monroe's size 12 is actually a 4 or 6.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 20, 2008)

delete


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I'm not a huge fan, but I know Lohan is a big fanboy of sorts of MM (she bought her old apartment a while back), so I can see why she JUMPED at this.   She has a nice figure, and her boobs look REAL. REAL LARGER BOOBS SAG.  Sure some women's do so more or less than others, but I think it's better than that bolted onto the chest grapefruit look.  Sorry people.  That's gravity for you, she's a bitch sometimes. 
Her face looks rough for a 21 year old.  Stop drinking, doing drugs, tanning and smoking, LL.  You're going to look like an old dried up leather sack.  

About Christina, I think her new image of retro glam fits, but I really really despise her fake boobs.  They are awful, overpower her frame, and she looked better and more in proportion with her natural breasts.  For that reason alone, I wouldn't want to see her naked a la Marilyn.  

I've always thought Scarlett Johansson was reminiscent of MM, but I'm generally not a fan of copycat photoshoots like this, even when it is with the original photographer._

 
I wasn't exactly referring to the boobs when I made the comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I meant looks wise, Christina would've fit the bill better. And also, Monroe is VERY curvy. Lohan is still too thin for that. A post pregnant Christina would definitely work for that, maybe not the boobs, but overall, Christina is a better choice, in my opinion.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

She's not supposed to BE Marilyn, just emulate the sitting.


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a fan of LL. I think she's a pretty girl =]... but she doesn't look like MM at all... maybe Elizabeth Taylor? =]


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Monroe's size 12 is actually a 4 or 6._

 
Oh, my mistake. XD Thanks. I guess Lohan's not too thin for it then.


----------



## Willa (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_I think the pictures are pretty. They do have similarities---for one, *they're both pretty fat*. Lindsay has gained so much weight. *I really don't know why she would do a shoot like that*. But the overall shoot is very pretty, I really like the makeup. I do think she looks a lot like Marilyn too._

 





/End of comment


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Willa, honestly, I would classify Lohan like Mischa Barton...skinny, but soft. While she was in rehab she was strengthening up, but now that she's out, she looks soft and squishy again. 
Fat? Not so much.
Not fit? Yeah.


----------



## Willa (Feb 20, 2008)

It's just that this is not the fat I know
Not fit, true, like you say


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_They do have similarities---for one, they're both pretty fat. Lindsay has gained so much weight. I really don't know why she would do a shoot like that._


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

Christina has actually done some Marilyn-inspired poses for a magazine. I searched but couldn't find them. I specifically remember one of her wearing panties only, bending over with her hand over her breast, looking over her shoulder.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes she has. She did them, I think, for Blender, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

UseMyComputer.com :: / indeximages / women / Christina.Aguilera / magazine 2006 Jane

Here's one 'marilyn' set.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 20, 2008)

That's weird.  I looked at those pictures again & I saw some I didn't see initially.  I don't think she is sagging.  I think it's that she got some big implants and she is slouching.    Hopefully, they haven't reshuffled those pictures.  In the  picture 12 of 15, you can see an outline of an implant under her skin near her collarbone.    Vote remains the same - implants.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2008)

Just cuz LL isn't toothpick skinny like she was before doesn't mean she's FAT,yo!
I personally think LL's body looked great around the time she was shooting Mean Girls. She had nice curves then. WHAT 'APPENED?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

drugs, partying, and those whole  bottles of Jack she used to glug.


----------



## susannef (Feb 20, 2008)

This is fat? 

 Quote:

  They do have similarities---for one, they're both pretty fat.  
 
Linday Lohan's body type is very different from Marilyn's. LL has much larger breasts and narrower hips / stockier waist.

To all the LL boob haters: Marilyn's breasts were also saggier.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 20, 2008)

I am feeling very fat now. (sniff) I dare not look at my boobs.  I thought they looked awesome, but...


----------



## Janice (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_I think the pictures are pretty. They do have similarities---for one, they're both pretty fat._


----------



## soco210 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree this was a bad choice... I think someone like Christina Aguliera or Scarlett Johannsen would have been much better.
It's almost insulting to Marilyn.  I think Lindsay is gorgeous, just not right for this.
And if LL and MM are considered fat I am terrified to think what I'd be considered as :\


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG!! Fat?!!!!!!! What a careless comment.


----------



## susannef (Feb 20, 2008)

I dont think anyone can emulate Marilyn tbh. Theere is something about Marilyn's facial features that I have never seen on someone else. She truly looked unique imo.

I also dont understand why any actress would agree to do this. Compared to Marilyn everyone fall short. Im not saying that Marilyn was neccesarily more beautiful than anyone else, but she is an icon.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Did Marilyn look unique before or after her nose job?


----------



## liv (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's not supposed to BE Marilyn, just emulate the sitting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The photo set is actually named "Lindsay Lohan As Marilyn Monroe In "The Last Sitting."


----------



## susannef (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

  Did Marilyn look unique before or after her nose job?  
 
Im not reffering to her nose job, Im reffering to her wide set sorta sleepy looking eyes. I've never seen anyone else with eyes like that. I also dont understand the nose job comment? How is that relevant to wether she looked unique or not? :S


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 20, 2008)

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Marilyn Monroe's Dress Size


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 20, 2008)

delete


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 20, 2008)

My opinion is probably unpopular (I haven't read through all the posts) but the closest to Marylin I've seen is Madonna in her 1992 book called SEX.  She channels Marylin to an eerily close degree.  Madonna's boobs are also just fantastic, I think Lindsay's are kind of saggy and not as nice.

If I was to have my boobs done, I'd take in the picture of Madonna hitchhiking naked from that book and say, "This is what I want" lol.  She's just damn gorgeous in that book.  I miss old Madonna.

These Hollywood newbs have nothing on Marylin or the bombshells of the 60s.  They're trying way too hard.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Lindsay Lohan has fat all around her stomach. That to me, is fat. I truly believe everyone has different ideas of what "fat" is, so in my opinion, both Marilyn and Lindsay are fat. I still think they're beautiful though. Oh and I really don't think she had implants. Her boobs are natural looking. She just has large breasts...it's not that uncommon for a 21 year old girl to have a big chest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She's like a size 2. Hardly fat, just not fit.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Lindsay Lohan has fat all around her stomach. That to me, is fat. I truly believe everyone has different ideas of what "fat" is, so in my opinion, both Marilyn and Lindsay are fat. I still think they're beautiful though. Oh and I really don't think she had implants. Her boobs are natural looking. She just has large breasts...it's not that uncommon for a 21 year old girl to have a big chest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope we all have fat around our stomachs or else something is pretty wrong!

Anyway I agree she's just not all that fit.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeisenne* 

 
_My opinion is probably unpopular (I haven't read through all the posts) but the closest to Marylin I've seen is Madonna in her 1992 book called SEX.  She channels Marylin to an eerily close degree.  Madonna's boobs are also just fantastic, I think Lindsay's are kind of saggy and not as nice.

If I was to have my boobs done, I'd take in the picture of Madonna hitchhiking naked from that book and say, "This is what I want" lol.  She's just damn gorgeous in that book.  I miss old Madonna.

These Hollywood newbs have nothing on Marylin or the bombshells of the 60s.  They're trying way too hard._

 
Madonna has a great rack, and back in like 00, 01 she had some fucking fantastic shoulders.





Carry on.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 20, 2008)

The pictures were very well and tastefully done. I like them. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 20, 2008)

I still think of Lindsay as Fully Loaded.

Anyways, I like her face and her hair. The make-up could have been more "retro", imo.


----------



## triccc (Feb 20, 2008)

i saw these.

and all i can say is ew.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the pics but something about the hair looks really bad 2 me..and to me she looks nothing like Marylin but hey if LL is who they wanted for the shoot then w/e...


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_It's not like she freed slaves or ended a war. Good Lord...._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The 'media' didn't tell her to flash her pikachu. _

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Lindsay Lohan has fat all around her stomach. That to me, is fat. I truly believe everyone has different ideas of what "fat" is, so in my opinion, both Marilyn and Lindsay are fat._

 
oh how i hate to disagree but i have to here. how is a size 2 fat when the average size for the female population is between a size 6-10. remember she was considered curvy until she starved herself and went on a couple coke binges then tabloids were pleading for her to gain weight. so i'm assuming now that i couldn't qualify as not fat until you can't see me when i turn sideways. i mean honestly you can see the bones sticking out of her spine. i don't even think her fat content is above 6%


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

If those tits are real, her BMI has to be above 13%. At LEAST.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember reading a while back about her boobs being real, and that she considered herself lucky to be so well endowed. She was going on and on about how proud she was that she didn't need surgery, and she was in fact considering a breast reduction, due to back problems.This was back many years ago, and they seemed real to me (she had bright red hair, and was more curvaceous at the time). It was around the time she was filim Mean Girls.
Sidenote: 
I don't really agree with her choices, but I can't believe we are actually criticizing the shape of her breasts and the direction they point at. My breasts are far from being perfect, I actually wish they had the same shape as hers. Imagine how badly we can critique someone with breasts the size of prunes! I'm sure none of us here have the perfect breasts, so why are we "ewwing" at hers? They actually look fine to me. I actually would love to have a shape close to what she has. And if her breasts are real, their weight is probably preventing them from being perky.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_but scarlett would have been an awesome choice but i just <3 her...but someone mentioned they had better things to do which was probably right_

 
Yeah I think Scarlett Johansson would've rocked this photo shoot more than LL.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 21, 2008)

The pictures tell the truth to me.

Has Lindsay Lohan had a boob job?

Did Lindsay Lohan Have a Boob Job

Lohan& - Make Me Heal

Just for reference due to it was discussed:
Marylin Monroe before and after rhinoplasty, plastic surgery of her bulbous nose at Celebrity Plastic Pics.COM - Bad, good, awful Celebrity Plastic Surgery pictures - rhinoplasty (nose jobs), breast augmentation, breast implants, breast enlargement, 


Off topic a bit - Xtina looks to have gone larger with the implants

Blind Item...I Guess...You Guess... | Dlisted


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Yeah I think Scarlett Johansson would've rocked this photo shoot more than LL._

 
 Agree!

I really don't like lindsay's hair colour, not as nice looking as Marilyns.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The pictures tell the truth to me.

Has Lindsay Lohan had a boob job?

Did Lindsay Lohan Have a Boob Job

Lohan& - Make Me Heal

Just for reference due to it was discussed:
Marylin Monroe before and after rhinoplasty, plastic surgery of her bulbous nose at Celebrity Plastic Pics.COM - Bad, good, awful Celebrity Plastic Surgery pictures - rhinoplasty (nose jobs), breast augmentation, breast implants, breast enlargement, 


Off topic a bit - Xtina looks to have gone larger with the implants

Blind Item...I Guess...You Guess... | Dlisted_

 
I figured out why LL is so unattractive to me. She looks...ridiculously like my exhusband's first wife, but like v2.0.  And I hate that bitch.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont think LL is ugly. I dont think she is fat. I honestly do think her boobs look too big for her body.. maybe it IS just the was she posed. I haven't seen her boobs in any "normal" positions.

I didn't expect everyone to trash LL because of the one comment I made about her boobs, and I was NOT trashing her. I was just stating what I saw. I didn't do it to be a bitch. or offend anyone with big boobs, because lord knows I need bigger boobs


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a forum discussion this long and intense on LiLo's boobs.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 21, 2008)

All I have to say is:
I still fancy her.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 21, 2008)

Outtakes!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Why do these threads always turn into a "None-of-us-are-perfect" thread? None of us are, and having it pointed out is the risk you take when you put yourself in a fishbowl/spotlight. It's a moot point to talk about all the pressure she's under because for every Britney, Lindsey and Paris, there's a dime a dozen other celebs who have it just as bad and they are not cracking under pressure._

 
ITA

Yeah, cry me a river, people are judging someone who markets themselves the way female celebrities do - as perfect. 

I judge. ALL the time. Everyone does. It is human nature. 

I think LL looks like she's a middle aged hag. Too many drugs, too much alcohol and NOT ENOUGH PARENTING from that train wreck Dina.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The pictures tell the truth to me.


Did Lindsay Lohan Have a Boob Job
_

 

That article has it so backwards.  The first picture is the AFTER and the first one is BEFORE.  She got skinny and her boobs shrunk. (and when she gained weight her boobs got bigger, it happens)  The first pic is when she had an eating disorder and the 2nd is from when she made Mean Girls 2 years earlier.  Also, she's walking, boobs bounce when you walk, photographer happened to get a perfect shot.  The article is bogus.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is it so inconceivable that her breasts aren't real?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 21, 2008)

its not a huge deal if she has fake ta-ta's anyways!! who cares.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_ITA

Yeah, cry me a river, people are judging someone who markets themselves the way female celebrities do - as perfect. 

I judge. ALL the time. Everyone does. It is human nature. 

I think LL looks like she's a middle aged hag. Too many drugs, too much alcohol and NOT ENOUGH PARENTING from that train wreck Dina._

 
middle aged hag? are you kidding? she's really good looking. how bitchy :/ i would hate for you to see me if you're so mean about stranger's looks, ha


----------



## triccc (Feb 21, 2008)

The reason I don't like these pictures is because they are poor remakes.
She tries to hard to make her expressions 'marilyn like'. 

the second outtake picture (from above)
is the best picture of the bunch. Because it doesn't look forced.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

Lindsey Lohan had a great body in Mean Girls. Real or not, her boobs were great, her legs were shaped wonderfully. I thought she looked pretty good in that movie.

That being said, damn she has a lot of freckles! Theres nothing wrong with freckles but damn. LoL. I like the freckles I have though i have just a few splashed across my cheeks underneath my eyes. 

Lindsey Lohan is a ginger. (I really hope someone else saw that episode of South Park...)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2008)

These are just sad.  She looks like a little girl playing dress up and trying way too hard.  

She isn't even near Marilyn's aesthtic.  IMO, Lindsay looked best when her body had a bit more curve/junk in tha trunk, which is how Marilyn was built.  In those pics, her body just looks to unhealthy, as in trying to be skinny at the expense of zero musle tone.  It's ironic that in real life Lindsay has tried so hard to be the opposite of what Marilyn's build was. 

The few pics that looked good were the ones with the white scarf that had the red squiggles on it 

And really, it's just kind of sad that she is trying to be someone else.  It's also kind of presumptuous.  Like instant gratification.  Put on a wig and your immediately a sexy icon.  I dunno, I am thinking way too much about this.  *kicks brain*

I would rather just see her without a fake tan, with her natural hair colour, some junk in her trunk and a genuine smile on her face.  That would be a great picture.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 21, 2008)

If Lindsay Lohan is fat, then we're all fucked. Honestly, some of the comments in this thread have been so incredibly misogynistic, in the sense of showing a real fear and even hatred of women's bodies. Real women have "fat", real boobs are large and "saggy". 

The ironic thing, of course, is that men love curvy women and icky-icky "saggy" boobs.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 21, 2008)

Real breasts _are_ saggy. We've established that. But her breasts aren't real. We've also established that. If I pay a Dr. for some breasts, I don't want 2 coconut halves but they'd better be a little bit more erect than reg'la ol' natural ones. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_If Lindsay Lohan is fat, then we're all fucked. Honestly, some of the comments in this thread have been so incredibly misogynistic, in the sense of showing a real fear and even hatred of women's bodies. Real women have "fat", real boobs are large and "saggy". 

The ironic thing, of course, is that men love curvy women and icky-icky "saggy" boobs._

 
Not fat, just unfit.

I've never denied being a misogynist.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

I call bullshit. I don't believe for an instant that criticisms of her body are based on fitness or health. "Unfit" is being used as a synonym for fat--it's a much nicer way of saying the same thing.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Call bullshit til the cows come home.
I've  gone on record with what I believe her physique looks like. She's not fat, but she's not fit. Her ass, arms, and legs look like they're filled with peanut butter. The soft creamy kind.

*That's not sexy.*

I like FIT women who are strong and can keep up with me.

She's not it. 

Maybe others are using them as synonyms, but as I am the one who originally said it in thread, I assure you, I said what I  meant and I meant what I said. If ever you doubt what I say, don't, because I don't pussyfoot around.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

It's attitudes like that that cause eating disorders.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

No it doesn't. Sticking fingers down throats causes eating disorders. Believing that having muscle tone is a bad thing causes eating disorders. 
She and Mischa Barton are both PERFECT examples of what 'skinny fat' people look like. Go to a local tanning salon and you'll likely see more evidenced by the teenyboppers working there.

Blame me & my exercise believing healthy food eating ass for eating disorders?
Go ahead. While you're pointing fingers, I'll be taking _care_ of my body.


I'm not the person you want to do this with, not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_middle aged hag? are you kidding? she's really good looking. how bitchy :/ i would hate for you to see me if you're so mean about stranger's looks, ha_

 
She's 21. She *easily* looks 35.


And looking 35 isn't bad at all, if you're close to 35.  Looking 35 when you just received clearance to legally purchase alcohol? Not so good.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_If Lindsay Lohan is fat, then we're all fucked. Honestly, some of the comments in this thread have been so incredibly misogynistic, in the sense of showing a real fear and even hatred of women's bodies. Real women have "fat", real boobs are large and "saggy". 

The ironic thing, of course, is that men love curvy women and icky-icky "saggy" boobs._

 
Wow, as a man, I must have missed the survey you conducted seeing as how I'm not a huge fan of the 'curvy' (e.g. flappy, saggy, feels like you're embracing a bag full of jello) 'saggy boobs' or as I call them 'gophers' (you take off the bra and the 'go fer' the floor).  Her personal drug and alcohol problems aside I, frankly, wouldn't do her if she showed up in the monkey house with a fist full of bananas.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_No it doesn't. Sticking fingers down throats causes eating disorders. Believing that having muscle tone is a bad thing causes eating disorders. 
She and Mischa Barton are both PERFECT examples of what 'skinny fat' people look like. Go to a local tanning salon and you'll likely see more evidenced by the teenyboppers working there.

Blame me & my exercise believing healthy food eating ass for eating disorders?
Go ahead. While you're pointing fingers, I'll be taking care of my body.


I'm not the person you want to do this with, not by any stretch of the imagination._

 
Is that some sort of threat? Your hostility is really unnecessary. If you want to see my response to an entire thread as being about you, while that's your own issue. 

I'm stilling calling the black kettle black. There are plenty of healthy bodies that aren't scrawny or skinny or taut or any of the other code words for skinny that people want to hide their fatphobia behind. This thread has been riddled with people calling Lindsay Lohan fat when she clearly is not. It's just that sort of misogynistic bullshit that causes women to stick their fingers down their throats, as you so poetically put it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_Is that some sort of threat? Your hostility is really unnecessary. If you want to see my response to an entire thread as being about you, while that's your own issue. 

I'm stilling calling the black kettle black. There are plenty of healthy bodies that aren't scrawny or skinny or taut or any of the other code words for skinny that people want to hide their fatphobia behind. This thread has been riddled with people calling Lindsay Lohan fat when she clearly is not. It's just that sort of misogynistic bullshit that causes women to stick their fingers down their throats, as you so poetically put it._

 
Take it as you wish. 


I'm sorry, are you implying that it's fatphobic to want to be fit? Because that's ridiculous. My mother is a size 18, but she's FIT. She can walk circles around most women my age, despite her double digit sizing. Lindsay Lohan isn't fit. She couldn't pull her own weight, much less weight added to it, for any length of time. 
I didn't say scrawny, I didn't say taut, and I didn't use any buzzwords. You still didn't like my choice of words.  I'm not scrawny or skinny, I'm 5f3 and a solid 145 lbs, but I can lift my body weight and knock out more pull/chin ups than most guys my age, and knock out more correct pushups than...the vast majority of women my age. I'm not a size 2. I'm a size 6.  Big fucking deal.  I take care of myself. _That's the difference._

As a young (immature) woman who presents herself to the public for judgment and evaluation like she does, by doing photoshoots and posing and constantly being in the public eye, she grants me (and others like me) to give our opinions objectively. 

As a woman who has an active and enthusiastic interest in other women sexually, I know what is generally accepted as attractive. 

Peanut butter ass isn't attractive. Lack of muscle tone isn't attractive. It's not healthy, it's not at all a pleasing aesthetic. Instead of paying her drug dealer, she needs to be paying a personal trainer and nutritionist to salvage some semblance of youth and vigor before it's too late. 

It's not misogynistic to have preferences for what one finds attractive. That's not mean, rude, or out of line, either.  I don't expect perfection, I expect some fucking effort.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 22, 2008)

Shimmer your peanut butter analogy gave me the most disgusting image in my head of squeezing someones arm and it just .. staying deformed..


gross..


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 22, 2008)

I wont look at peanut butter the same again! Hehe


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Lindsey Lohan is a ginger. (I really hope someone else saw that episode of South Park...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

(Quotes Cartman): "Thats sick! Just gross!"


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

She is what we call "Skinny Fat".   Basically a person that doesn't appear outwardly "Fat", but rather untoned.  Not much muscle and mostly fat even if they appear thin.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's 21. She *easily* looks 35.


And looking 35 isn't bad at all, if you're close to 35.  Looking 35 when you just received clearance to legally purchase alcohol? Not so good._

 
okay...look at any press shots of her & she clearly looks in her early 20's. she won't age well though. & it's completely normal & attractive for females bodies to look soft. think what you like, but the popular conventional standard for women's bodies isn't muscular like you claim. i'm sensing a lot of jealousy over her beauty here...it's pretty pathetic that her appearance is being insulted the most over her behaviour.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_(Quotes Cartman): "Thats sick! Just gross!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a ginger.
I HAVE NO SOUL!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_okay...look at any press shots of her & she clearly looks in her early 20's. she won't age well though. & it's completely normal & attractive for females bodies to look soft. think what you like, but the popular conventional standard for women's bodies isn't muscular like you claim. i'm sensing a lot of jealousy over her beauty here...it's pretty pathetic that her appearance is being insulted the most over her behaviour._

 
HAHAHAHAH Are you serious?
No, it's NOT completely normal for female bodies to look soft and squishy. That's why Jessica Simpson  trained so hard to wear that red bikini, and she WASN'T overly muscular.

I've never been the jealous type, and I've never been threatened by another female's appearance. That's just silly.


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2008)

As a size 12/14, I feel fat when I read this thread.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone with natural breasts, an ass, any kind of muffin top or thigh or leg jiggle is  going to read this thread and feel inadequate, regardless of size.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 22, 2008)

I probably shouldn't get involved in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can't help it.

Ethel, I understand why you may think it's ridiculous for some members to say Lindsey is "fat" because I think she's more underweight then anything else and is in serious need of some healthy living. I agree those statements about her being fat is disturbing. But I don't think you should have directed it at Shimmer, if anything, Shim was correcting those statments by saying she isn't fat but unfit which I understood that to mean she has a unhealthy lifestyle which lead her body to look "untone". 

I agree with Shimmer and I am 100% certain that it's not a cloak to mean she IS fat. She's gooey and could use some healthy eating, exercise, proper sleep and cuttin out the drugs and alcohol that's all we're saying. Also, not all of us have critized her boobs, body etc. some posters hate her, some love her but there are also those that have been objective and calling a spade a spade.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_As a size 12/14, I feel fat when I read this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, it's made me hide my chocolate biscuits away


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 22, 2008)

I just started liking my natural boobs a few years ago.  I kept telling them they were awesome and their self confidence was lifted.  They deflated again during this thread.  I got to give them their affirmations again "You are awesome."  "You are beautiful just the way you are."   It's amazing they have ears.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_She's gooey and could use some healthy eating, exercise, proper sleep and cuttin out the drugs and alcohol that's all we're saying. Also, not all of us have critized her boobs, body etc. some posters hate her, some love her but there are also those that have been objective and calling a spade a spade._

 
Yes. Back when she was younger she had some serious potential to grow into her looks and become a very attractive woman, but she really ruined that on many levels by neglecting and abusing her body the way she has. 

She could undo a lot of the damage, and get most of her looks back, by taking care of herself...eating right, exercising, staying out of the sun, taking care of her skin and hair, and laying off the booze and drugs (or at least only using them sporadically).  She won't ever reach the potential she had but she could definitely improve from where she's at.


Nothing, though, will ever take away the calculated look of experience in her eyes, I'm afraid.  She doesn't have any innocence left. And that's pretty sad.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_okay...look at any press shots of her & she clearly looks in her early 20's. she won't age well though. & it's completely normal & attractive for females bodies to look soft. think what you like, but the popular conventional standard for women's bodies isn't muscular like you claim. i'm sensing a lot of jealousy over her beauty here...it's pretty pathetic that her appearance is being insulted the most over her behaviour._

 
You might want to get your sensor checked then because that is NOT the direction she was going as far as I've read.  Lohan looks like the spokesmodel for pillsbury in my opinion and it didn't have to be that way.  She had a great deal of potential when she was younger but the trainwreck that she has made of her life has detracted from that.  

BTW for you ladies that have a little extra padding I am NOT a fatophobic.  I can look in a mirror and see where I could lose a few pounds myself.  My spouse isn't twig thin either.  Life does happen and everybody could do a little bit more to stay healthier / more fit.  If you're happy with yourself and your partner is as well then don't worry about it if you don't want to.  If you're not happy with yourself change your habits and tone up if you want to.  We all have personal choices.  

As Lohan is a public figure she puts herself out there for honest critique by everyone.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I probably shouldn't get involved in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can't help it.

Ethel, I understand why you may think it's ridiculous for some members to say Lindsey is "fat" because I think she's more underweight then anything else and is in serious need of some healthy living. I agree those statements about her being fat is disturbing. But I don't think you should have directed it at Shimmer, if anything, Shim was correcting those statments by saying she isn't fat but unfit which I understood that to mean she has a unhealthy lifestyle which lead her body to look "untone"._

 
I'm not directed my complaints at Shimmer. Read the thread. I made general comments in response to the whole thread. She began quoting my posts and attacking me. 

I still think this fitness rhetoric is bullshit. There are many women with lots of body fat who eat healthy and exercise. Having fat and curves is not unhealthy. 

Lohan does put herself in the public eye and therefore makes herself ripe for critique. But launching into attacks about how fat, saggy, unfit, etc. she is--as so many of the posters in this thread eagerly did--has repercussions beyong Lohan's ego. The fact that other posters have said they feel fat or that their boobs are gross after reading this thread illustrates that an attack on a celebrity's bodies is easily perceived as an attack women's bodies in general. 

And don't even get me started about the post on how women's boobs feel like disgusting jello. Regardless of whether or not your attracted to women or not, remember your audience is made up primarily of women before posting something like that.

Most tof the posters here are women. I don't see why we should make each other feel bad about our bodies.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I'm not directed my complaints at Shimmer. Read the thread. I made general comments in response to the whole thread. She began quoting my posts and attacking me. _

 
You specifically chose to single out the wording I used. I responded. That's how this works. 
 Quote:

  I still think this fitness rhetoric is bullshit. There are many women with lots of body fat who eat healthy and exercise. Having fat and curves is not unhealthy.   
 
Lots of body fat =/= healthy. I'm not talking about fat. I'm talking about FITNESS. There's a difference, and it's not an attack on anyone to say they're UNFIT. LOHAN IS UNFIT. There's nothing FIT about Lindsay Lohan. She's not 'fat', and I've repeated that ad nauseum, but she's also not FIT. I'll stand by those words too.
In the medical world, skinny-fat is known as sarcopenia, a condition marked by muscle and strength loss in people of otherwise-normal weight. 
Here's a WebMD article on one study ran relating to the 'skinnyfat' phenomenon. 
I never said having curves is unhealthy or bad...but be realistic. This (maybe NSFW) is NOT curvy. This or this is curvy.
The euphemisms are bullshit. Those are what needs to be dropped. It's not sexy or hot to be unhealthy, _regardless of weight_.
 Quote:

 
Lohan does put herself in the public eye and therefore makes herself ripe for critique. But launching into attacks about how fat, saggy, unfit, etc. she is--as so many of the posters in this thread eagerly did--has repercussions beyong Lohan's ego. The fact that other posters have said they feel fat or that their boobs are gross after reading this thread illustrates that an attack on a celebrity's bodies is easily perceived as an attack women's bodies in general. 

And don't even get me started about the post on how women's boobs feel like disgusting jello. Regardless of whether or not your attracted to women or not, remember your audience is made up primarily of women before posting something like that.  
 
 I don't think the poster said that women's breasts feel like disgusting jello. I think he quantified that statement. I'll even say I think he has gone on record on the site saying he's straight and married.
As such, I think he's got a fairly good grasp on what heterosexual men find attractive, non?
 Quote:

  Most tof the posters here are women. I don't see why we should make each other feel bad about our bodies.  
 
I've never understood the behaviour of taking someone else's appearance/failings/whatever onto oneself. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

ahmuhgah look! 
An article about skinny fat and look who is cited as the example

I'm not totally talking out my ass, regardless of how unpalatable what I'm saying is.


Urban Dictionary: skinny fat

mmmm here's more.  Research is a bitch, and reality's worse...because it's real whether one likes it or not.
Mark’s Daily Apple » Blog Archive » Skinny-Fat
Are You "Skinny Fat"? >> Medical Questions, Weight Loss, Pregnancy, Drugs, Health Insurance 
The Skinny Fat Girl by chandi12 - MyItThings Magazine
How to Avoid Being a Skinny Fat Person - Associated Content
Are You Skinny Fat? - News Story - WRC | Washington
Thin people might be fat on the inside - Fitness - MSNBC.com


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_You might want to get your sensor checked then because that is NOT the direction she was going as far as I've read.  Lohan looks like the spokesmodel for pillsbury in my opinion and it didn't have to be that way.  She had a great deal of potential when she was younger but the trainwreck that she has made of her life has detracted from that.  

BTW for you ladies that have a little extra padding I am NOT a fatophobic.  I can look in a mirror and see where I could lose a few pounds myself.  My spouse isn't twig thin either.  Life does happen and everybody could do a little bit more to stay healthier / more fit.  If you're happy with yourself and your partner is as well then don't worry about it if you don't want to.  If you're not happy with yourself change your habits and tone up if you want to.  We all have personal choices.  

As Lohan is a public figure she puts herself out there for honest critique by everyone._

 
i wasn't directly responding to shimmer, 'you might want to' check your comprehension skills


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_i wasn't directly responding to shimmer, 'you might want to' check your comprehension skills_

 
Yes you were, you quoted me. o.0


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh I think my comprehension skills are just fine as they are.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 22, 2008)

this ' i'm sensing a lot of jealousy over her beauty here...it's pretty pathetic that her appearance is being insulted the most over her behaviour.' wasn't a response to shimmer, if you were implying that.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

You quoted her therefore one would suspect that you were addressing her.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 22, 2008)

well i'm sorry you both thought that, i should have wrote it in a seperate post.
shimmer was expressing her disgust at lindsay's body which doesn't read as jealousy, whereas 'she tries to convey an image of perfection but she looks like a hag' does to me. i apologise again, i'll move on now.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Apology accepted and returned as well.  Have a nice day


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_Lohan does put herself in the public eye and therefore makes herself ripe for critique. But launching into attacks about how fat, saggy, unfit, etc. she is--as so many of the posters in this thread eagerly did--has repercussions beyong Lohan's ego. The fact that other posters have said they feel fat or that their boobs are gross after reading this thread illustrates that an attack on a celebrity's bodies is easily perceived as an attack women's bodies in general. 

And don't even get me started about the post on how women's boobs feel like disgusting jello. Regardless of whether or not your attracted to women or not, remember your audience is made up primarily of women before posting something like that.

Most tof the posters here are women. I don't see why we should make each other feel bad about our bodies._

 

While I admire you sensitivity to how other posters feel, and to protect them from feeling bad about their own bodies - these statements are just a reality of life. If I let every insulting remark about flat chested women get to me, I'd probably kill myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to all the ladies that felt bad about their boobs I just want to say I don't think LL has 'gross saggy boobs'. In fact I think they look pretty good, I was just curious as to if they were real because that's my own little obsession. I don't think it was nice that some posters said it - but this is an open forum, everybody's got their opinion. Take it with a grain of salt and don't let what people say get you down.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

Pictures of obese versus curvy women are really besides the point--I'm not talking about obese or curvy women, I'm talking about Lindsay Lohan and these particular pictures. 

I'm well aware of what "skinny fat" is. I've read articles on the study. It's when you look skinny on the outside, but your organs are encased in fat. And guess what, you need a physical exam to find that out. It's not something that can be identified from a picture. The whole point of "skinny fat" is that you look thin on the outside. A blog using Lindsay Lohan as an example does not make something fact. Blogs are hardly "research."

I'm really skeptical of this "skinny fat" phenomenon to begin with. Sure, having 30% body fat isn't healthy. But women already have to deal with unrealistic beauty standards. Now we don't just have to worry about someone telling us we have a big ass or saggy boobs, now we get to hear that even if we look normal on the outside, well, we're just fat girls on the inside. Before our outsides were being monitored by society, now it's our insides too. Fuck that. 

Honestly, I could care less if Lindsay Lohan is skinny, fat, unfit, "skinny fat," or whatever. She's hardly a paragon of health or a role model for a generation. And my guess is that few people in this thread really give a shit about Lindsay Lohan's health or fitness. It's just fun to tear her shreads because we can or it makes us feel superior. But attacking these pictures on the basis of weight imposes unrealistic standards on every woman who reads it.

I don't particularly care if Trunkmonkey is straight, gay, or purple, this quote:
 Quote:

   I'm not a huge fan of the 'curvy' (e.g. flappy, saggy, feels like you're embracing a bag full of jello) 'saggy boobs' or as I call them 'gophers' (you take off the bra and the 'go fer' the floor).  
 
says large breasts are like jello. If that's not meant to evoke disgust at women's bodies, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_While I admire you sensitivity to how other posters feel, and to protect them from feeling bad about their own bodies - these statements are just a reality of life. If I let every insulting remark about flat chested women get to me, I'd probably kill myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
My motives aren't completely altruistic. I do care how other posters feel, but I also care how I feel and reading this thread made me feel bad about my completely normal body. I can only imagine how it makes people who are overweight feel. 

And while fatphobia, unrealistic standards, and the like are part of the reality of life, I don't thinkthat women should be weilding these things against each other, we get enough of that from the media and other sources. Nor do I think that accepting these things as just facts of life and ignoring it is the answer.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_Pictures of obese versus curvy women are really besides the point--I'm not talking about obese or curvy women, I'm talking about Lindsay Lohan and these particular pictures. 

I'm well aware of what "skinny fat" is. I've read articles on the study. It's when you look skinny on the outside, but your organs are encased in fat. And guess what, you need a physical exam to find that out. It's not something that can be identified from a picture. The whole point of "skinny fat" is that you look thin on the outside. A blog using Lindsay Lohan as an example does not make something fact. Blogs are hardly "research."

I'm really skeptical of this "skinny fat" phenomenon to begin with. Sure, having 30% isn't healthy. But women already have to deal with unrealistic beauty standards. Now we don't just have to worry about someone telling us we have big ass or saggy boobs, now we get to hear that even if we look normal on the outside, well, we're just fat girls on the inside. Before our outsides were being monitored by society, now it's our insides too. Fuck that. 

Honestly, I could care less if Lindsay Lohan is skinny, fat, unfit, "skinny fat," or whatever. She's hardly a paragon of health or a role model for a generation. And my guess is that few people in this thread really give a shit about Lindsay Lohan's health or fitness. *It's just fun to tear her shreads because we can or it makes us feel superior. But attacking these pictures on the basis on weight imposes unrealistic standards on every woman who reads it.*

I don't particularly care if Trunkmonkey is straight, gay, or purple, this quote:

says large breasts are like jello. If that's not meant to evoke disgust at women's bodies, then I don't know what is._

 
Thank you. We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view.
Please stop using _your_ sensitivity as reason to speak for women everywhere.
You don't speak for me. You have neither the ground nor the right to say what my motivation or reasoning for having my opinion is, and by making a statement like the one I bolded that's what you're doing. 

Why is it a standard of beauty to want to look at HEALTHY women? There's *nothing wrong with that*. It's not an unrealistic standard to expect someone to be healthy. That's not impossible. That's not unrealistic. No amount of fist shaking and head shaking is going to change that. _*Healthiness isn't unrealistic*_. 

Regardless of whether you consider it 'besides' the fact, it's becoming more and more acceptable for 'curvy' and 'bbw' to be euphemisms for obesity. They're NOT hand in hand, and they're NOT the same, no matter how mainstream the phrases have become. 

And, if you cared to look, I posted numerous articles, not just the one Lohan was featured on.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Ethel did you not read the part where I said 

'BTW for you ladies that have a little extra padding I am NOT a fatophobic. I can look in a mirror and see where I could lose a few pounds myself. My spouse isn't twig thin either. Life does happen and everybody could do a little bit more to stay healthier / more fit. If you're happy with yourself and your partner is as well then don't worry about it if you don't want to. If you're not happy with yourself change your habits and tone up if you want to. We all have personal choices.'

But, yes, in all honesty and we're being totally honest both my spouse and I have agreed that, had either of us been obese when we met, we probably wouldn't be together now.  Physical attraction IS important.  Color me shallow. 

If you took the statement as an intent to evoke 'disgust' at a womans body then I'm going to shoot straight from the hip and say you're being hypersensitive and really need to relax a bit.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_My motives aren't completely altruistic. I do care how other posters feel, but I also care how I feel and reading this thread made me feel bad about my completely normal body. I can only imagine how it makes people who are overweight feel. 

And while fatphobia, unrealistic standards, and the like are part of the reality of life, I don't thinkthat women should be weilding these things against each other, we get enough of that from the media and other sources. Nor do I think that accepting these things as just facts of life and ignoring it is the answer._

 
I understand your passion on this matter. I think you've already made a difference for a lot of women who read this forum with your stance on this topic


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I'm not directed my complaints at Shimmer. Read the thread. I made general comments in response to the whole thread. She began quoting my posts and attacking me. 

I still think this fitness rhetoric is bullshit. There are many women with lots of body fat who eat healthy and exercise. Having fat and curves is not unhealthy. 

Lohan does put herself in the public eye and therefore makes herself ripe for critique. But launching into attacks about how fat, saggy, unfit, etc. she is--as so many of the posters in this thread eagerly did--has repercussions beyong Lohan's ego. The fact that other posters have said they feel fat or that their boobs are gross after reading this thread illustrates that an attack on a celebrity's bodies is easily perceived as an attack women's bodies in general. 

And don't even get me started about the post on how women's boobs feel like disgusting jello. Regardless of whether or not your attracted to women or not, remember your audience is made up primarily of women before posting something like that.

Most tof the posters here are women. I don't see why we should make each other feel bad about our bodies._

 
Have you read an article in a recent issue of Allure? There is such a thing as being skinny, but untoned. It actually happens to many models. They're so concerned about being skinny that instead of eating right and being healthy to stay fit and thin, they instead just have weird diets, etc. That lead to being skinny, but if you decide to poke say, their butt, your whole finger will sink into their booty.

That is what Shimmer means, she's not saying that Lohan is fat, just unfit. Her body is probably like pudding, little muscle after her hard-partying lifestyle. THAT is definitely unhealthy.

Those are the facts I think. To say that we are all just jealous is a little childish in my opinion. Because we are all entitled to our own opinions as you are to yours. To say someone is jealous just for saying something against someone? I don't think so. It's a harsh reality, but there is no need to protect everyone else from the "skinny fat" phenomenon as yet another factor adding to anorexia. I've had anorexia before, and it was NEVER about the media to begin with. At least for me.

Healthiness is real. It's something we all need. We can criticize Lohan all we want because she is NOT healthy. Just because she can do a photoshoot, she is not healthy. To be healthy leads to better happiness and mental health and confidence, ,that is what ALL women I think should strive for. If you are mentally healthy, you can be whatever figure, whatever body type and still be happy and accept yourself, it can start by eating right and exercising. I'm not being mean when I say all women should strive to be healthy. Even curvy women. You can be fit and still be curvy, because by being fit, most likely will NOT change your body type. Hell, no matter how healthy I get, I'll still never have a large rack naturally, but at least I'm healthy, and that will make me happy, curvy or not.

Is it mean to say that someone should be healthy? No.
Is it mean to say that someone is unfit? No.
Is it mean to say that someone is fat? Yes.
See the difference?

Now to work on getting an ass....


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's one


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2008)

i don't why everyone thinks christina aguilera would have made a better marilyn, she looks nothing like monroe either. just because a chick has platinum hair and red lips doesn't make her akin to marilyn monroe.

for all of us who don't know marilyn and lindsay personally (which is all of us, i'm sure) we really can't say there are no similarities. last time i checked, people had these things called personalities...not just looks. according to bert stern, the photographer (who was, mind you, a close personal friend of marilyn's), said he saw alot of likeness in the two women's personalities. as far as other women being better rolemodels, there were better rolemodels in marilyn's day, too. it just wasn't cool to jump everyone's shit for drugs and alcohol abuse back then like it is now, i guess.

i actually like the photos. no, she doesn't look like marilyn, but they're still nice photos and a nice throwback.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_Ethel did you not read the part where I said 

'BTW for you ladies that have a little extra padding I am NOT a fatophobic. I can look in a mirror and see where I could lose a few pounds myself. My spouse isn't twig thin either. Life does happen and everybody could do a little bit more to stay healthier / more fit. If you're happy with yourself and your partner is as well then don't worry about it if you don't want to. If you're not happy with yourself change your habits and tone up if you want to. We all have personal choices.'
_

 
Just because you add a qualifier afterwards doesn't make your derogatory comments any less offensive. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Thank you. We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view.
Please stop using your sensitivity as reason to speak for women everywhere.
You don't speak for me. You have neither the ground nor the right to say what my motivation or reasoning for having my opinion is, and by making a statement like the one I bolded that's what you're doing._

 
That's very dramatic, but it's pretty obvious that I was using "We" as an rhetorical choice to avoid placing blame on particular posters. But you've made it all about you. Bravo.

I have every right to speak out on this subject and I won't be silenced by accusations of oversensitivity. If it were just me being oversensitive, then other women wouldn't have posted here that they felt fat reading this thread or that they felt bad about their breasts. Maybe they don't want to say more because it's clear that anyone who contradicts the prevailing misogyny will be bullied. 

I never said that being healthy is unrealistic. Ever. I said that weight and health are very different issues. These pictures show a woman who is not overweight, who is not fat, who is actually thin. And yet Lohan is still being attacked. First posters were accusing her of just plain being fat. Now she's being accused of being fat on the inside, where we can't see it.  I read about this "skinny fat" study and you can't tell by looking at someone if their organs are encased in fat, that's what makes the study newsworthy, that they look slim on the outside. That doesn't mean every person who's slim but not tight and taut is therefore a fat girl inside. And what if she was fat? There are plenty of people who aren't slim or slender who are fit. There are plenty of people with big asses who are healthy. That's why I think all this fitness talk is the same old misogynistic crap in a new vocabulary.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm all for discussion but this seems to be going round in circles, perhaps you could just agree to disagree


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_That's very dramatic, but it's pretty obvious that I was using "We" as an rhetorical choice to avoid placing blame on particular posters. But you've made it all about you. Bravo._

 
By using 'we' you're speaking for me and everyone else. I'm telling you, you don't speak for me.

It's always about me...I've never hidden that I'm a narcissist. Don't be surprised by that.
 Quote:

  I have every right to speak out on this subject and I won't be silenced by accusations of oversensitivity. If it were just me being oversensitive, then other women wouldn't have posted here that they felt fat reading this thread or that they felt bad about their breasts. Maybe they don't want to say more because it's clear that anyone who contradicts the prevailing misogyny will be bullied.   
 
It's clear that anyone who has a definitive idea of what they find to be attractive and is honest about it will be bullied. If it were just me who felt like I do about this subject, other women wouldn't have posted here that they understand the 'skinny fat' statement, and where my perspective is coming from.  It's clear that anyone who doesn't contradicts the prevailing 'fat acceptance' will be bullied. Why should I be silenced any more than you feel you should? Because my perspective hurt someone's feelings?
 Quote:

  I never said that being healthy is unrealistic. Ever. I said that weight and health are very different issues. These pictures show a woman who is not overweight, who is not fat, who is actually thin.  
 
Yeah you did. 
 Quote:

  Sure, having 30% isn't healthy. But women already have to deal with unrealistic beauty standards.  
 
Right there.
 Quote:

  And yet Lohan is still being attacked. First posters were accusing her of just plain being fat. Now she's being accused of being fat on the inside, where we can't see it.  I read about this "skinny fat" study and you can't tell by looking at someone if their organs are encased in fat, that's what makes the study newsworthy, that they look slim on the outside. That doesn't mean every person who's slim but not tight and taut is therefore a fat girl inside. And what if she was fat? There are plenty of people who aren't slim or slender who are fit. There are plenty of people with big asses who are healthy. That's why I think all this fitness talk is the same old misogynistic crap in a new vocabulary.  
 
You know what the problem with girls like Lohan is? The problem is that people actually think it's something to aspire to, and don't think normal body builds and bulges (like tricep and deltoid muscles, or curved hammies) are healthy, so they think that their HEALTHY BODY is something to be ashamed of and that the norm is the pseudo skinny person like Lohan is.

Reality sucks, but that doesn't make it less real.


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have you been raiding my photobucket account?


----------



## .k. (Feb 22, 2008)

ugh the black and white pics do not flatter her skin at all!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_



_

 

LMAO!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2008)

If I was getting paid all that money i'd make sure that my body was fit and toned.   I mean everyone is going to see you naked.  I'm skinny fat right now and there would be no way in hell i'd pose nude like this for everyone to pick me to pieces.  
but yeah, beating a dead horse is funny.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_If I was getting paid all that money i'd make sure that my body was fit and toned.   I mean everyone is going to see you naked.  I'm skinny fat right now and there would be no way in hell i'd pose nude like this for everyone to pick me to pieces.  
but yeah, beating a dead horse is funny._

 
I disagree. Some people actually want to see variety. No matter what you do, people are going to pick you apart.

I am 5'4". I have buff arms and legs, and a soft tummy and big boobs. Some people are going to think I am the sexiest human being on the planet while others are going to think I am a fat, disgusting slob.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

And that, above, made my whole point for me


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

here's a new one


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I disagree. Some people actually want to see variety. No matter what you do, people are going to pick you apart.

I am 5'4". I have buff arms and legs, and a soft tummy and big boobs. Some people are going to think I am the sexiest human being on the planet while others are going to think I am a fat, disgusting slob._

 
yeah, variety is okay to an extent.  Being fat or soft is associated with disease that is why it is such a turnoff.  
Sure they are going to pick you apart for everything but why make yourself an easier target by looking unfit in a photograph when a celebrity can easily be healthy.  Especially Lindsay Lohan who goes to rehab 15 times a year but makes no effort to quit partying or even hide it.  If i'm going to have to see these idiots everywhere they should at least have the self respect to promote a good body image and not booze bloat.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 23, 2008)

that is awful ..I dont like Lohan at all...horrible role model for kids. To think, she had such potential to become such a hit after kid-friendly roles (Parent Trap, Freaky Friday, Mean Girls)...

Anyway, Marilyn image and style to me is flawless. She is the icon of success and class. Its too bad the drugs got involved


----------



## redambition (Feb 23, 2008)

i didn't like the pictures. as was said previously - they look forced.

they don't look like lilo, they don't look like marilyn. i'm not sure what to make of them.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 23, 2008)

By 'flogging a dead horse' do you mean Lohan's pics or the thread going round in circles??


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_yeah, variety is okay to an extent.  Being fat or soft is associated with disease that is why it is such a turnoff._

 
That's actually quite an interesting turn around from a century ago when being large meant affluence, as did being pale.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's actually quite an interesting turn around from a century ago when being large meant affluence, as did being pale._

 
quite a turnaround.  This book also tells of how being fat is associated with being poor and uneducated. "Fat Land" by Greg Critser - Salon.com


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 23, 2008)

It's is complete bull**** that people are picking her apart because they are concerned for her health. If you want to look at health, you are going to have to look at what the person's habits are, whether they eat and exercise. How a person looks in a half naked picture is not an accurate way to judge health. 

For example, I am a marathon runner. I run 4-6 miles about 3x a week for practice and do push ups, sit ups and lunges daily. I don't eat fast food, don't drink soda, eat small portions, etc. My stomach is still soft. It happens.

Generally, yes, if we all exercised and eat smaller portions with less processed foods, obesity rates would decrease, but you can't point a finger at one overweight person and say that is why that person is overweight because there are other factors involved.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_It's is complete bull**** that people are picking her apart because they are concerned for her health. If you want to look at health, you are going to have to look at what the person's habits are, whether they eat and exercise._

 
My bad. 
The drug use and booze chugging she's notorious for totally don't take a toll on anyone's health.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My bad. 
The drug use and booze chugging she's notorious for totally don't take a toll on anyone's health._

 
And what does saggy boobs have to do with drug and alcohol use?
I don't think picking on what her looks and saying "omg, eww" has anything to do with concern over her bad habits.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_And what does saggy boobs have to do with drug and alcohol use again?_

 
Actually cigarette smoking is one of the main causes of saggy breasts.  Also the amount of children you've had (regardless of breastfeeding) and age is a  factor.
Where did she mention saggy breasts though?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Actually cigarette smoking is one of the main causes of saggy breasts.  Also the amount of children you've had (regardless of breastfeeding) and age is a  factor.
Where did she mention saggy breasts though?_

 
1. Large breasts are going to be 'saggy' whether you smoke cigarettes or not. Gravity is the number one cause, not cigarettes. Then again women look at any breasts which aren't completely spherical, up at the neck and two inches apart and call them saggy.

2. It's been mentioned throughout this thread along with her being skinny-fat (btw, skinny fat refers to fat that YOU CAN'T SEE. It is inner fat.)

I agree that Lilo's habits aren't healthy. It's crazy that an actress so young is already falling apart. But I just think it is stupid in general when women look at others' bodies and go, "omg, that's like soo gross, she should wear a potato sack," and then say they are saying it out of concern. They are just saying those things to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_They are just saying those things to make themselves feel better._

 
Mmm. Except that I'm not saying it just to make myself feel better. Perhaps others are; I, however, am not.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2008)

Umm...she has implants, which are generally _not_ saggy. 

I don't understand why the owners of "real" breasts keep chiming in about the length of their sag. I didn't make the statement about a person with real breasts. DAMN!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Why is it that anyone who says anything critical and what might be truthful is automatically labeled as "jealous" or "making themselves feel better?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When was there such a need to sugarcoat everything?


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Why is it that anyone who says anything critical and what might be truthful is automatically labeled as "jealous" or "making themselves feel better?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When was there such a need to sugarcoat everything?_

 
Because the truth hurts sometimes, especially if it hits too close to home.  And it does for many people in threads like this.  A lot of perfectly normal people find it disturbing when celebrities don't pull off looking perfect: they're rich, famous, and have lots of free time to devote to trying to look beautiful.  And if the celebrity can't pull it off with all those assets, it leaves little hope for regular people with regular jobs and lives, even though they were perfectly normal and acceptable looking to begin with.

I'm a public health epidemiologist, and I find this thread depressing.  It's just more evidence that body image expectations are unreasonable:

64% of American adults are either overweight or obese by medical definition.  And I find the increasing acceptance of being overweight as normal extremely disturbing.  Label it as "curvy" or "BBW" or "thick" or any other euphemism you want, it's a medical condition with negative impact on both individuals and society.  Diabetes, joint replacements, coronary artery disease, depression, low self esteem for not living up to the magazine cover, burning more gasoline in the car from carrying unnecessary weight....the list could go on and on.  The current generation of American children is projected to be the first in history to have a shorter life expectancy than their parents, and it's due to the obesity epidemic.  So yeah, I'm fat phobic because it's my job.

Someone made an earlier comment that it wasn't mean to call someone unhealthy, but that it was mean to call them fat.  Social niceties aside, I really don't see the difference.  Having some fat is normal, but being fat is generally synonymous with being overweight or obese, and these are not healthy conditions.  But neither are being underweight or anorexic, the other extreme of the spectrum.

The funny thing is, Lindsay Lohan isn't even close to being overweight and there are people calling her fat in this thread.  A body mass index of 18.5-25 is considered normal and healthy.  My best guestimate is that Lindsay has a BMI of about 21, and might be a size 4 or 6.  The average American woman is a size 14, which is where plus-sized clothing starts.

She isn't fit, but you can't make this determination by just looking at her body. Fat on the abdomen and thighs is normal female anatomy, one that no amount of exercise and no diet short of anorexia is going to eliminate for a lot of people.  There's lots of physically fit people in this world who will never have thin thighs, washboard abs, etc. Celebrity or not, the expectation that she have little or no body fat is completely unreasonable. She is incredibly unfit because she smokes and has abused cocaine.  Smoking damages the lungs and cocaine damages the heart; cardiovascular fitness is what matters from a medical standpoint and she is completely screwed in this category.  Even if she manages to stay clean, she could die an early death from cocaine induced heart damage; the chances of her lungs recovering are good if she immediately stops smoking. 

Just from looking at the pictures that were the original topic of this thread, I would have guessed that she was a normal, healthy 35-40 year old woman.  It's the knowledge of her actual age and lifestyle that leads me to declare her an unhealthy wreck.  21 year old, upper middle class/wealthy women living in Western countries just don't look  like that without some serious self-abuse.

Happy, darkishstar? No sugarcoating


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Captodometer has great points, as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also just want to point out that "curvy" is a relative term.  Yes, sometimes people use the word "curvy" to sugarcoat fat, which is obviousy unhealthy, but there is another end of the spectrum. 

Some women have areas where their bodies are bigger than the average person's, i.e. hips, thighs.  I personallly am about 40% boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I hate to see women forcing themselves down to unhealthy levels to eliminate an area that they really can't control.  

For example, if I wanted to become a B cup, I would probably have to starve myself down to about 85 lbs.  At that point, I would be grossly undernourished, have zero muscle tone, the mental clarity of a pencil eraser and probably be going bald.

So often in these threads, we point out grossly thin and morbidly obese.  We need to be mindful of the healthy middle ground and our own body types.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 24, 2008)

Good points, Captodometer. 
 Quote:

  The funny thing is, Lindsay Lohan isn't even close to being overweight and there are people calling her fat in this thread.  
 
That's what makes it fatphobia, because calling Lohan fat is paranoid. Healthy concerns with obesity are hardly fatphobic.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Because the truth hurts sometimes, especially if it hits too close to home.  And it does for many people in threads like this.  A lot of perfectly normal people find it disturbing when celebrities don't pull off looking perfect: they're rich, famous, and have lots of free time to devote to trying to look beautiful.  And if the celebrity can't pull it off with all those assets, it leaves little hope for regular people with regular jobs and lives, even though they were perfectly normal and acceptable looking to begin with.

I'm a public health epidemiologist, and I find this thread depressing.  It's just more evidence that body image expectations are unreasonable:

64% of American adults are either overweight or obese by medical definition.  And I find the increasing acceptance of being overweight as normal extremely disturbing.  Label it as "curvy" or "BBW" or "thick" or any other euphemism you want, it's a medical condition with negative impact on both individuals and society.  Diabetes, joint replacements, coronary artery disease, depression, low self esteem for not living up to the magazine cover, burning more gasoline in the car from carrying unnecessary weight....the list could go on and on.  The current generation of American children is projected to be the first in history to have a shorter life expectancy than their parents, and it's due to the obesity epidemic.  So yeah, I'm fat phobic because it's my job.

Someone made an earlier comment that it wasn't mean to call someone unhealthy, but that it was mean to call them fat.  Social niceties aside, I really don't see the difference.  Having some fat is normal, but being fat is generally synonymous with being overweight or obese, and these are not healthy conditions.  But neither are being underweight or anorexic, the other extreme of the spectrum.

The funny thing is, Lindsay Lohan isn't even close to being overweight and there are people calling her fat in this thread.  A body mass index of 18.5-25 is considered normal and healthy.  My best guestimate is that Lindsay has a BMI of about 21, and might be a size 4 or 6.  The average American woman is a size 14, which is where plus-sized clothing starts.

She isn't fit, but you can't make this determination by just looking at her body. Fat on the abdomen and thighs is normal female anatomy, one that no amount of exercise and no diet short of anorexia is going to eliminate for a lot of people.  There's lots of physically fit people in this world who will never have thin thighs, washboard abs, etc. Celebrity or not, the expectation that she have little or no body fat is completely unreasonable. She is incredibly unfit because she smokes and has abused cocaine.  Smoking damages the lungs and cocaine damages the heart; cardiovascular fitness is what matters from a medical standpoint and she is completely screwed in this category.  Even if she manages to stay clean, she could die an early death from cocaine induced heart damage; the chances of her lungs recovering are good if she immediately stops smoking. 

Just from looking at the pictures that were the original topic of this thread, I would have guessed that she was a normal, healthy 35-40 year old woman.  It's the knowledge of her actual age and lifestyle that leads me to declare her an unhealthy wreck.  21 year old, upper middle class/wealthy women living in Western countries just don't look  like that without some serious self-abuse.

Happy, darkishstar? No sugarcoating
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for all of that, it was very helpful.

No, I don't think celebrities need to look perfect, but it still bothers me that if anyone says anything against Lohan (not even by necessarily calling her fat), they're automatically assumed to be jealous. I think a lot of people were just trying to say she looked unhealthy, and she does, and people took offense to that. I can understand if people took offense to others saying Lohan looked fat, because I would think that was mean as well, but unhealthy? She is unhealthy if she has done drugs, but somehow that point made was misconstrued with people saying she's fat when people are saying that she is essentially unhealthy due to her drug use. It's funny that many did call her fat, but it was others who said that she was not fat, but unfit that people took offense to, which is why I made my comment about the whole sugarcoating business.

I'm not fat phobic, I have nothing against people who are obese or anything, but I am concerned with their health. I think this is what I meant by saying it's not mean to say that someone is unhealthy, especially if it is true. Because like you said, it doesn't only go for someone who is overweight, but can go for someone who is underweight. I have starved my 5'5" frame till I was 85 pounds before and I know that isn't healthy.

On the other end of the spectrum, I'll probably never be larger than an A cup, but if I tried to gain weight so I'd have a C, I'd probably be severely overweight and my BMI would be horrible. There's nothing I can do about it, so I just learn to love my own body, and I think others should do that as well.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Why is it that anyone who says anything critical and what might be truthful is automatically labeled as "jealous" or "making themselves feel better?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When was there such a need to sugarcoat everything?_

 
It's not about sugarcoating. Is calling someone unhealthy without knowing them personally even helping them? 
Yes, people who are overweight are more likely to suffer heart disease later on but, people who are confident are also more like to go out and be active instead of sitting at home depressed and are more likely to lose the weight.
Besides, most women who make these judgments are usually not doctors and don't know the person's medical history (yes, you do need to know the person's medical history before making a call on their health.)


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_It's not about sugarcoating. Is calling someone unhealthy without knowing them personally even helping them? 
Yes, people who are overweight are more likely to suffer heart disease later on but, people who are confident are also more like to go out and be active instead of sitting at home depressed and are more likely to lose the weight.
Besides, most women who make these judgments are usually not doctors and don't know the person's medical history (yes, you do need to know the person's medical history before making a call on their health.)_

 
Of course calling someone fat doesn't help them. I would never call anyone fat. I was wondering why it's a crime to say that someone is unhealthy.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_It's not about sugarcoating. Is calling someone unhealthy without knowing them personally even helping them? 
Yes, people who are overweight are more likely to suffer heart disease later on but, people who are confident are also more like to go out and be active instead of sitting at home depressed and are more likely to lose the weight.
Besides, most women who make these judgments are usually not doctors and don't know the person's medical history (yes, you do need to know the person's medical history before making a call on their health.)_

 
Since the topic was about Lindsay Lohan, it is a safe assumption that she lives very unhealthily.  It is actually very well documented.  To think she is a role model is very frightening.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Of course calling someone fat doesn't help them. I would never call anyone fat. I was wondering why it's a crime to say that someone is unhealthy._

 
It's not a crime, but if you don't know them personally, you can't make that call.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyway, coming back to topic.

What do we think of Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe?
attustest: Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Anyway, coming back to topic.

What do we think of Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe?
attustest: Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe_

 
marilyn in drag...


----------



## Ethel (Feb 24, 2008)

The reason there's a problem is because people weren't calling her unhealthy based on her drug use. They were calling her "unhealthy" based on her weight and curves--even though she's clearly not overweight by any defintion--which means that "unhealthy" was being used as code for "not skinny enough."


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_It's not a crime, but if you don't know them personally, you can't make that call._

 
I can make that call.  I am a medical professional and there are accepted guidelines as to what is considered healthy and what isn't.  If you smoke, you need to quit.  If you are 5ft5 and weigh 300lbs, you need to lose a lot of weight.  Doesn't matter if your lung function and blood pressure are still normal: over the long term they probably won't be. I don't need to know anything else about the person.  There are psychological reasons why people do the things that they do, but an unhealthy habit is an unhealthy habit no matter how you try to explain it away or rationalize it.

And in the case of Lindsay Lohan, no medical training is necessary to reach the conclusion that she's unhealthy. The substance abuse problems are well-documented.  No rational person is going to argue that smoking, alcoholism, and snorting coke are good for you.  And in this particular case, it is good that people who don't know her personally are pointing out how unhealthy she really is: her family and friends seemed to have failed to make an impression on her. Family and friends are often enablers in lots of unhealthy lifestyle choices, and not just for celebrities.  Too concerned about hurting the person's feelings, not wanting to admit their own faults or how they contributed to the problem, etc.  

So if your friends can't/won't help you, and the people who don't know you aren't supposed to comment, what is your incentive to change? There isn't any: your family has already told you that your behavior is acceptable and the rest of society has basically agreed by remaining silent and doing nothing to confront you about your problem.

Unless we are psychopaths, we all recognize bad behavior when we see it.  And it is our duty as responsible members of society to discourage it when we see it.  But there are constructive and less constructive ways to go about doing this.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I can make that call.  I am a medical professional and there are accepted guidelines as to what is considered healthy and what isn't.  If you smoke, you need to quit.  If you are 5ft5 and weigh 300lbs, you need to lose a lot of weight.  Doesn't matter if your lung function and blood pressure are still normal: over the long term they probably won't be. I don't need to know anything else about the person.  There are psychological reasons why people do the things that they do, but an unhealthy habit is an unhealthy habit no matter how you try to explain it away or rationalize it.

And in the case of Lindsay Lohan, no medical training is necessary to reach the conclusion that she's unhealthy. The substance abuse problems are well-documented.  No rational person is going to argue that smoking, alcoholism, and snorting coke are good for you.  And in this particular case, it is good that people who don't know her personally are pointing out how unhealthy she really is: her family and friends seemed to have failed to make an impression on her. Family and friends are often enablers in lots of unhealthy lifestyle choices, and not just for celebrities.  Too concerned about hurting the person's feelings, not wanting to admit their own faults or how they contributed to the problem, etc.  

So if your friends can't/won't help you, and the people who don't know you aren't supposed to comment, what is your incentive to change? There isn't any: your family has already told you that your behavior is acceptable and the rest of society has basically agreed by remaining silent and doing nothing to confront you about your problem.

Unless we are psychopaths, we all recognize bad behavior when we see it.  And it is our duty as responsible members of society to discourage it when we see it.  But there are constructive and less constructive ways to go about doing this._

 
You may be able to tell if a person is at a certain weight and height by looking at them, but can you tell what medications they are on? Can you tell if a person is on Olanzapine or not just by looking at them? No. You can't.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_The reason there's a problem is because people weren't calling her unhealthy based on her drug use. They were calling her "unhealthy" based on her weight and curves--even though she's clearly not overweight by any defintion--which means that "unhealthy" was being used as code for "not skinny enough."_

 
Exactly!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Anyway, coming back to topic.

What do we think of Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe?
attustest: Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe_

 
They both have similar coloring and dainty features and the blonde but Charlize does not have marilyn's voluptuous body type, which by today's standards is plus size.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the Charlize Theron pictures, although they kind of remind me of Madonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said Lindsays not attractive but it's certainly not because I'm jealous, it's because I just don't necessarily like red hair and freckles.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

Charlize' pics are stunning.

Xtina's look great too.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Anyway, coming back to topic.

What do we think of Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe?
attustest: Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe_

 

I think she looks amazing. I really like these.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_You may be able to tell if a person is at a certain weight and height by looking at them, but can you tell what medications they are on? Can you tell if a person is on Olanzapine or not just by looking at them? No. You can't._

 
For those who are wondering, Olanzapine is an anti-depressive/antipsychotic drug.  As with most drugs in this category, people taking it tend to gain weight.  Couple of reasons for this: pharmokinetics of drug metabolism and the fact that the clinically depressed tend to eat as a source of comfort.

Blackorchid, your question is a rationalization. From my own work experience, there are lots of thin people taking antidepressants. Lots of drugs can potentially cause weight gain, but it's certainly not a foregone conclusion.  I can also speak from personal experience here: I take corticosteroids.  They make you incredibly hungry and they mess with your glucose metabolism.  Can't do anything about this, but I still have control over what goes in my mouth and whether or not I choose to sit on the couch watching TV or go to the gym and exercise, as does anyone else.  Including your hypothetical person on Olanzapine.  Being depressed and possibly suicidal certainly isn't healthy, but neither is being overweight: both are likely to shorten life expectancy. And for all I know, the person became depressed because they were overweight, started taking the drugs and then gained even more weight; it's a vicious cycle that's definitely been known to happen. Doesn't change the fact that they are overweight now, and need nutrition and exercise counseling. Drugs aren't a free pass, they just mean that the patient may have to work harder than they would have otherwise to maintain a healthy weight.  It sucks, life isn't even close to being fair, but that's just the way it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Never been a fan of Marylin, but Charlize does a much better impersonation than Lindsay.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_For those who are wondering, Olanzapine is an anti-depressive/antipsychotic drug.  As with most drugs in this category, people taking it tend to gain weight.  Couple of reasons for this: pharmokinetics of drug metabolism and the fact that the clinically depressed tend to eat as a source of comfort.

Blackorchid, your question is a rationalization. From my own work experience, there are lots of thin people taking antidepressants. Lots of drugs can potentially cause weight gain, but it's certainly not a foregone conclusion.  I can also speak from personal experience here: I take corticosteroids.  They make you incredibly hungry and they mess with your glucose metabolism.  Can't do anything about this, but I still have control over what goes in my mouth and whether or not I choose to sit on the couch watching TV or go to the gym and exercise, as does anyone else.  Including your hypothetical person on Olanzapine.  Being depressed and possibly suicidal certainly isn't healthy, but neither is being overweight: both are likely to shorten life expectancy. And for all I know, the person became depressed because they were overweight, started taking the drugs and then gained even more weight; it's a vicious cycle that's definitely been known to happen. Doesn't change the fact that they are overweight now, and need nutrition and exercise counseling. Drugs aren't a free pass, they just mean that the patient may have to work harder than they would have otherwise to maintain a healthy weight.  It sucks, life isn't even close to being fair, but that's just the way it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually HAVE been on Zyprexa, btw, (so it not hypothetical, and it is an anti-psychotic, not necessarily for depression). I gained 80+ lbs in 2 months.  I worked out like crazy, ate small portions, didn't eat fast food, didn't drink soda, juices, etc. It didn't do a thing. Women kept being complete bitches about it and I couldn't do anything and if they couldn't accept my looks, were they going to accept my mental illness?

After getting off of the medication, I was able to continue with my workout and finally lose all the weight. 

Yeah, you may be in the medical profession, but that doesn't mean you know everyone's case.

Obviously this argument isn't going anywhere and it's just going to go in circles, so let's just drop it.

I agree that Charlize Theron does a better impression (although I'm not a fan of MM myself).


----------



## captodometer (Feb 25, 2008)

Blackorchid,

First off, let me say how glad I am that you got your mental health issue resolved/back under control/into remission.  And you're right: the people who called you fat when you gained probably wouldn't have been very accepting of your mental illness.  Lots of social stigma still attached to this group of illnesses, unfortunately.

And I'm very sorry that you were let down by your healthcare provider/team.  To persist in leaving you on a medication as you proceeded to gain another small person in less than 2 months was irresponsible: the first 15lbs should have been a clue that you couldn't tolerate the drug and that it was time to try something else.

Sorry if I offended you or anyone else, but there is no pleasing everyone when it comes to public health policy and counseling.  When counseling on weight related issues, everyone who is overweight is assumed to be that way because of poor nutrition and inadequate exercise until proven otherwise. It's true 98% of the time.  A small percentage of people like yourself have severe adverse medication reactions or endocrine disorders that caused them to gain a large amount weight, but the vast majority of overweight people just made poor decisions when it came to food and exercise.  And so we counsel everybody, with the understanding that there will be a small percentage that can't/won't be helped at all.  It's strictly a numbers game: better to counsel everybody and reach the people that need it and will listen rather than counsel no one, avoid upsetting anybody and let the problem continue to mushroom. 

So if I personally offended you, I'm truly sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I won't apologize for the methodology: "the drug is responsible" is probably about number 3 or 4 on the list of excuses given for weight gain and it's almost never true.  It's not uncommon at all to end up counseling someone who is severely overweight and taking a potentially weight inducing drug.  And then when you are just about to have some sympathy for them and cut them some slack, you find to find out that they eat fast food 10 times a week and last exercised on a regular basis sometime when the first George Bush was president.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Blackorchid,

First off, let me say how glad I am that you got your mental health issue resolved/back under control/into remission.  And you're right: the people who called you fat when you gained probably wouldn't have been very accepting of your mental illness.  Lots of social stigma still attached to this group of illnesses, unfortunately.

And I'm very sorry that you were let down by your healthcare provider/team.  To persist in leaving you on a medication as you proceeded to gain another small person in less than 2 months was irresponsible: the first 15lbs should have been a clue that you couldn't tolerate the drug and that it was time to try something else.

Sorry if I offended you or anyone else, but there is no pleasing everyone when it comes to public health policy and counseling.  When counseling on weight related issues, everyone who is overweight is assumed to be that way because of poor nutrition and inadequate exercise until proven otherwise. It's true 98% of the time.  A small percentage of people like yourself have severe adverse medication reactions or endocrine disorders that caused them to gain a large amount weight, but the vast majority of overweight people just made poor decisions when it came to food and exercise.  And so we counsel everybody, with the understanding that there will be a small percentage that can't/won't be helped at all.  It's strictly a numbers game: better to counsel everybody and reach the people that need it and will listen rather than counsel no one, avoid upsetting anybody and let the problem continue to mushroom. 

So if I personally offended you, I'm truly sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I won't apologize for the methodology: "the drug is responsible" is probably about number 3 or 4 on the list of excuses given for weight gain and it's almost never true.  It's not uncommon at all to end up counseling someone who is severely overweight and taking a potentially weight inducing drug.  And then when you are just about to have some sympathy for them and cut them some slack, you find to find out that they eat fast food 10 times a week and last exercised on a regular basis sometime when the first George Bush was president._

 
No apology necessary, you didn't offend me. I see where you are coming from. It's just frustrating when so many people use it as an excuse and when you actually have a legitimate concern no one believes you.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_For those who are wondering, Olanzapine is an anti-depressive/antipsychotic drug.  As with most drugs in this category, people taking it tend to gain weight.  Couple of reasons for this: pharmokinetics of drug metabolism and the fact that the clinically depressed tend to eat as a source of comfort.

Blackorchid, your question is a rationalization. From my own work experience, there are lots of thin people taking antidepressants. Lots of drugs can potentially cause weight gain, but it's certainly not a foregone conclusion.  I can also speak from personal experience here: I take corticosteroids.  They make you incredibly hungry and they mess with your glucose metabolism.  Can't do anything about this, but I still have control over what goes in my mouth and whether or not I choose to sit on the couch watching TV or go to the gym and exercise, as does anyone else.  Including your hypothetical person on Olanzapine.  Being depressed and possibly suicidal certainly isn't healthy, but neither is being overweight: both are likely to shorten life expectancy. And for all I know, the person became depressed because they were overweight, started taking the drugs and then gained even more weight; it's a vicious cycle that's definitely been known to happen. Doesn't change the fact that they are overweight now, and need nutrition and exercise counseling. Drugs aren't a free pass, they just mean that the patient may have to work harder than they would have otherwise to maintain a healthy weight.  It sucks, life isn't even close to being fair, but that's just the way it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never been a fan of Marylin, but Charlize does a much better impersonation than Lindsay._

 

Thank you for taking the time to share your medical knowledge & experience in your posts. I deeply appreciate it.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Anyway, coming back to topic.

What do we think of Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe?
attustest: Charlize Theron as Marilyn Monroe_

 
 Honestly, I vote for Lisa Marie Presley. Go Kevyn Aucoin!


----------



## captodometer (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Honestly, I vote for Lisa Marie Presley. Go Kevyn Aucoin!_

 
Pics?


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

........


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Kevyn Aucoin was a genius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a book that breaks down the look if anyone wants it I'll post.

marilyn_1.jpg (image)_

 
That looks so much like Marilyn i wouldn't have been able to tell it was Lisa Marie. She makes a good Marilyn. But she doesn't look like herself there at all, whereas Christina and L Lohan both looked like themselves-but-doing-a-Marilyn-look.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Kevyn Aucoin was a genius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a book that breaks down the look if anyone wants it I'll post.

marilyn_1.jpg (image)_

 

It's Aucoin's talent.  He was a master.  I have seen his work.  He could transform people into someone else.  It was amazing.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Her body is way too thin to be a good Marilyn. 
I didn't like this shoot at all.. I don't think she's very pretty, to be honest._

 
couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am actually jealous of her boobs, wish mine still looked like that. Except they are NC 45, and breastfeeding took em out.  Damn Breastfeeding!!!
just kidding "la leche" 4 Life!


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It's Aucoin's talent. He was a master. I have seen his work. He could transform people into someone else. It was amazing._

 
Yep... some of the looks he has done are so freakishly similar you would swear they were twins!

I had to try to look for Lisa Marie Presleys features just to be able to identify her!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2008)

That's insane. Looking at that photo, I would say it was MM.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 29, 2008)

The picture wasn't working, so here is the link. It's one of the two pictures.
marilyn_1.jpg (image)

Love. It.

*already posted by frocher*


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Honestly, I vote for Lisa Marie Presley. Go Kevyn Aucoin!_

 
I agree! She looked just like MM in that pic. Kevyn Aucoin is amazing.


----------



## Katura (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish people would stop with all the negativity....She looks fine. Not everyone is  a Barbie look alike..

I think the art is beautiful. They are wonderful photos.

I'd like to see everyone else grin and bare it like LL does. Embracing her body instead of hating it...

Shes beautiful.


----------



## susannef (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

  Her body is way too thin to be a good Marilyn.  
 
Why do people keep saying that? Lindsay is bigger then Marilyn was when she did that shoot.


----------



## pinky_lady (Mar 10, 2008)

personally i adore marylin but i dont think LL should have done this, the pictures dont look good in my opinion, LL has got a good body not "fat" as been mentioned but this type of photography just doesnt look right with LL as marylin.


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I wish people would stop with all the negativity....She looks fine. Not everyone is a Barbie look alike..

I think the art is beautiful. They are wonderful photos.

I'd like to see everyone else grin and bare it like LL does. Embracing her body instead of hating it...

Shes beautiful._

 
I agree, but I just think that if they were going to pick someone to be a Marilyn look-alike it shouldn't have been LiLo, just my opinion. I think she's gorgeous and the photos are very artistic but why Lindsay?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 10, 2008)

Im not going to bash on the girl and say I don't think she is pretty, everyone takes unflattering photos at times. but I will agree that she should now just go all out and pose for Playboy after this! If your going to bare it all, why not
do it in Playboy too?She should! I thought the pics of her in some fashion mag where she is laying on all the pool rafts were beautiful. She looked HOT!
I thought her breasts were augmented but they appear very natural in the photos. The Marilyn photos she copied were not very well done, I don't know if they did it on purpose but you can totally see the wig line on her forehead.
Nice to see a famous redhead with freckles. Even though she dyes it every color in the rainbow...haa!


----------



## marichan0803 (Mar 12, 2008)

Personally I thought the pictures were very pretty. She's NOT Marilyn so its not gonna be perfect.. I think her breasts look real,  thats how natural breast look, if their fake, so be it, They look great either way! Lindsay has a amazing body, She went through that SKINNY phase already, she's at a weight where she's happy and proud to show it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  honestly I think thats the only thing that matters.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2008)

she looks bad...


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

She looks HOT!

These photos are beautiful.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Freckles and age spots are pretty much one and the same; they signify sun damaged skin.  Freckles are basically due to sun exposure in early childhood; few people are actually born with them.  And age spots are basically the result of adolescent and adult sun exposure._

 
  im a basement dweller. i fear the sun and am COVERED in freckles, like everyone else in my family. My dad has a crazy amount (hes a sun worshiper). But i literally hate summer and always stay out of the sun (it makes me feel ill) and im freckly 24/7. Always have been.

this being said.... lindsay is not a good fit for marylin. i get why she would do it, who wouldnt want to be marylin monroe! but theyre not flattering.


----------



## Ria (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep, that's a mess


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 28, 2008)

Whether you love it or you hate it... when was this shot? It is still being talked about, sometimes it's the best to do something that a good percentage will turn their nose up about... no such thing as bad publicity. She'll worry when you all stop talking.

I think Lindsey is an incredible beauty, and the fact that she took a gamble shows she is more then just a great pair of breasts. 

Years from now, the big breasted bimbos beauty will fade and so will their career, Lindsey is here to stay. She is talented, movies would get pretty boring seeing the same barbies prancing around.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL! I remember this thread. 

Shape-wise, I think Lindsay Lohan's body is gorgeous (or at least my definition of gorgeous)
I still would say she looked better in her "Mean Girls" days and she definitely looks unhealthy, but there is nothing gross about her body. It's feminine, curvy, but not fat or chubby.

And her breasts are either real or her plastic surgeon is AMAZING!


----------



## User35 (Dec 28, 2008)

looks like she was rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 28, 2008)

Surely they could have found someone who remotely resembled Mariyn Monroe to do this?! I think Lindsay looks okay sometimes but this is not a god look for her.  She is too skinny to portray Marilyn Monroe! I will say the girl has great boobies though!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 28, 2008)

Honestly, I'm sure they were using MM as inspiration for this shoot, rather than trying to recreate it completely. No one can ever again really be MM, capture her spirit... LL has her own demons she fought, just like MM, and she continues to fight everyday... I think she is beautiful in her own way. 

To quote Mean Girls - 

"Calling someone else fat won't make you any skinnier, and calling someone else stupid won't make you any smarter."

Food for thought...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 28, 2008)

I love Lindsey <3


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 29, 2008)

She has a nice rack,and that's about it.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nothing against LiLo because I <3 her, HOWEVER, I am a die hard Marylin Monroe fan and she just didn't do this shoot justice. Marylin had a body a woman could envy-curvy and beautiful. Lindsay is in NO way curvy. I just don't appreciate the shoot. They could have found someone who would do that shoot justice. Ain't nothin wrong with hips and thighs


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 26, 2009)

She does have a nice rack... her nipples are pretty teeny, but still, a nice shape overall. I think the reason they look slightly saggy is because she looks like shes slouching. 
That being said, im 23, 36 D, and my boobs are saggier. Big boobs sag. Even the young ones. It sucks, trust me, it sucks, but it's a fact of life.

Now, onto her body/overall looks. I think lindsay is a good looking girl. She did a couple GREAT shoots when she had her dark hair (my favorite on her) when she looked like a total sex kitten. I really do like her looks, but shes a hot mess(especially here). She's getting all weird skiny again.  But her Body is not like MM's. Her boobs are a lot bigger, and Lindsay has no hips! She's this teeny girl with huge nockers, and otherwise is straight as a 2 by 4. 
I liked her with a big of meat on her bones. She had great cruves.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 27, 2009)

ugh i hate when female celebs think they can do marilyns look and pull it off just because they are known in hollywood. lindsey is always so orange, she looks horrible. i always loved christina aguilera but lately her bleached out curled hair and bright red lips get so annoying to me! it was flattering on marilyn but its not on her.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 27, 2009)

bottom line is NOBODY can recreate marilyn. she's an icon. leave the marilyn looks to marilyn. stop trying to emulate it because you're going to suck. yes, i'm talking to YOU miss Lohan. UGH!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt like this shoot very much. I love Lindsay and I love Marilyn but this shoot didnt do it for me. I looove the originals though! And I love seeing Lindsay. Here are some of my favorite shoots.





Elle





A Little More Personal album cover





Radar





Radar






Harper's Bazaar





Allure (I LOVE THE PICTURE ON THE RIGHT I have it on my wall lol)





Entertainment (This is on my wall too)





Entertainment





Zoo (I LOVE.)





Elle





Glamour





Offiel


I swear I'm not a stalker! I just think she's so gorgeous!! Lol!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 27, 2009)

She needs to not be blonde. It so doesn't suit her.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 27, 2009)

^^agreed. she was waaaay hotter (imo) with the red hair. something about red hair..rawr


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Oh you girls are too critical of a 21 year old girl.  She looks great, her freckles are natural, they didn't try to cover it up, what's wrong with that?_

 
No one's saying that she is ugly or that there is something wrong with how she looks, just that she doesn't fit this role.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, but Marilyn she is not. That doesn't mean she's not a cute girl. She is cute, but the blonde look does nothing for her. She looked best as a curvy redhead rather than a gaunt peroxide blonde.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

A shoot inspired by Marilyn Monroe does NOT mean they are trying to replace or completely replicate her.

Obviously it's going to be different.


----------



## genniboo (Feb 4, 2009)

oh no :S that didn't look too good imo


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 26, 2009)

I know this is old but...
To me Lindsay is a very beautiful girl and her body is nice, her boobs look fine to me. I agree that her skin looks a bit rough though. I also agree this wasn't her best photo shoot and it's not a good look for her. Marylin isn't my idol or anything like that so I don't really feel offended, she was just a beautiful woman with her make up always being on point.

That being said, at least lindsay did a better job than him...

Michael Musto Goofs Lindsay Lohan/Marilyn Pics at The Insider

BAHAHAH


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 26, 2009)

I love her tits. I want to touch them. That is all.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2009)

I think she looks great just being herself.


----------



## Rosario (Feb 27, 2009)

She is a pretty girl as a red head but this photoshoot did no justice to her. As to why they would pick her to portray MM is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Im my opinon there is better actresses out there one that comes to mind is Scarlet Johansson but its just my opion. But then again as someone already mention anyone trying to portray MM will just suck.


----------

